# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] MOP profiles

## Sheepmoon

This will be a thread for my personal profiles.

I have experience writing profiles for many classes now since the beginning of PQR. I am a heroic raider with pvp experience also and I have used these profiles to get many world ranks and pvp rating over the last year. I will be doing public releases for most classes and specs, I am willing to take on special projects as well. I try to make my profiles functional and simple.

Currently I have many new 5.0.4 profiles for level 85 and I will continue to upgrade and improve these for level 90 when MoP comes out.

Profiles now include:
Paladin Holy
Paladin Ret
Druid Resto
Druid Moonkin
Priest Shadow
Priest Discipline
Mage Fire
Mage Frost
Hunter BM
Shaman Elemental
Shaman Restoration
Rogue Subtlety
Deathknight Frost 2H
Warlock Demonology
Warrior Fury
Many more to come soon.

Check the notes in each rotation for information on talents and hotkeys and how each profile works. Please check individual posts in this thread for each profile release to get more details.

Profiles get updated all the time. Latest profile links will always be in this post and the post for the actually release will have the latest release date and any changes.

Thankyou.

-----------------------------------------------
All current releases posted here!

***Some reports that profiles are not working on newest version PQR. All profiles written and tested with PQR 2.18 I have provided a download link for 2.18 here - > PQR.zip

Priest Shadow PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pipzbpnh1p85l5h
Priest Shadow PVP - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yajljcfgptqjnlp
Priest Disc PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7htj87y4mxt8taq
Hunter BM PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8r222qcxqhrup87
Hunter BM PVP - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n43mzbshblh5kbn
Paladin Ret PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n327x2l1jx5085o
Paladin Holy PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kvok2cqrmocw848
Druid Moonkin PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3avv68ll8d6d2db
Druid Resto PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1silwegc6hj1txg
Shaman Elemental PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?17tf199a0whyt61
Shaman Restoration PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?994amzrgyy29hxb
Mage Frost PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o42v94oz9v20ap9
Mage Frost PVP - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1341m169uqi3pkk
Mage Fire PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uxp8uqz79wr4r44
Mage Fire PVP - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yaymwkl35ajdyua
Rogue Subtlety PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/?ybi6y07lprmy6xe
Deathknight Frost 2H PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/?4o7p1j5k2lr6wn4
Warlock Demonology PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/?92yb0641j70y2ew
Warrior Fury PVE - http://www.mediafire.com/?6c6bmh2kqobcnr7

----------


## surfman

Sheep Moon,

This sounds very promising and now you got me all excited ... will favourites this page  :Smile: 
Can't wait to test your profiles.

Cheers

----------


## Fumi

Hey i just met you, and this is crazy, so heres my rep, arms warrior profile maybe?  :Big Grin: 

+ rep for hard works hope you release them soon!

----------


## howardiv

I am looking forward to and excited for the release of your profiles. ^^ 

+ Rep

----------


## freaki

+rep for y our forthcoming shadow priest pve profile

----------


## Sheepmoon

PRIEST SHADOW PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pipzbpnh1p85l5h

3 rotations inside
PVE - will multi dot any target you set to focus
AoE - AoE rotation for large packs of enemies.
"trash" rotation - holds cooldowns (use on trash before boss it will store up 3 orbs and hold mindbender/sfiend for opening burst on boss)

***Change Log***
Twist of Fate cheesing. Will try to proc ToF by healing a low hp party member. Use with Glyph of Dark Binding.
Talent detection. One profile now will work with different talents.
Code cleanup. Abilities called by ID now instead of name, should work with all language clients.
Some other small changes.

----------


## Sheepmoon

HUNTER BM PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/09/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8r222qcxqhrup87

3 rotations inside
PVE with Dire Beast and Lynx Rush talents
AoE
"trash" rotation - holds cooldowns

***Change Log***
Kill Shot - fixed

----------


## Sheepmoon

PALADIN RET PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n327x2l1jx5085o

3 rotations inside
PVE single target
AoE
"trash" rotation - holds major cooldowns

----------


## Sheepmoon

DRUID BALANCE PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 10/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3avv68ll8d6d2db

2 rotations inside
PVE single target - works with Incarnation and Renewal talents. Left Shift will place Wild Mushrooms at mouse location.
"trash" rotation - holds major cooldowns

Auto use of Barkskin and Renewal at low health. Mouseover for auto Rebirth.

*Full credit to Gabbz for the eclipse handling code

***Change Log***
Incarnation was bugged so I fixed that.
Wild Mushroom ability added, left shift to plant mushrooms at mouse location.
Movement handling added, will cast procced starsurge and moonfire/sunfire when moving.
Code cleanup - added talent checks and better spell activation through id's, should work with all language clients now.

----------


## Sheepmoon

SHAMAN ELEMENTAL PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?17tf199a0whyt61

2 rotations
PVE rotation - works with Ancestral Swiftness talent
AoE rotation

Hold Left Shift for Heroism/Bloodlust.
Hold Left Control to cast Earthquake at mouse location.

***Change Log***
Added AoE rotation.
Added Heroism/Bloodlust code (will work with horde or alliance toons)
Added Earthquake code

----------


## daveyboyuk

rep'ed in advance cant wait for holy pali,ele shaman  :Smile:  good stuff

just had a quick try of shadow priest fdcl profile , to anybody wondering this profile is solid and works flawless no lag no lua errors nothing  :Smile: 
edit:- just had a go of ele shaman again flawless wish i could rep more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sheepmoon

MAGE FROST PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o42v94oz9v20ap9

3 rotations
Frost PVE - casts pet nova at mouseover location, make sure you have the mouse pointing on the ground where your target is.
Frost AoE - casts Flamestrike at mouseover location
Frost "trash" - holds all major cooldowns

***Change Log***
Ice Barrier now included for extra survivablity.
Checks talents and should work with all abilities now.
Code cleaned up. Should work with all languages now.
Fixed bug with Icy Veins glyph. Works fully with or without the glyph now.

*Full credit to Sheuron for mouseover abilities

----------


## freaki

as daveyboyuk said sheepmoon,your shadow pve profile is solid with no lag or errors( just did 64k dps on lfr ultraxion)
well done...ive repped you and keep up the good work..some solid profiles you have written
as a sidenote, id love if you could fix the fading light and hour of twilight mechanics that that are a part of a lot of 4.3 profiles but have been broken since 5.0.4.

----------


## Sheepmoon

PALADIN HOLY LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/09/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kvok2cqrmocw848

!!!This profile is using the data file by Sheuron called PQR_xrn5.lua. It is included in the download and you must put it in the PQR DATA folder for this profile to work.!!!

2 rotations
Holy PVE - Will not use Light of Dawn, priority is Word of Glory only - hold down left shift to cast Holy Radiance. Mouseover cleanse magic.
Holy AoE - Priority for Holy Power is Light of Dawn - hold down left shift to cast Holy Radiance. Mouseover cleanse magic.

Ok now please read this!
The healing profiles are much harder to perfect, please give constructive feedback!
This profile you need to set the tank as your focus target and it will automatically put Beacon and Sacred Shield on the tank. This profile works with Sacred Shield and Divine Purpose talents.

*Full credit and much love to Sheuron for his data file. Made it so easy for me to get this profile working fast!

***Change Log***
Word of Glory - minor change made
Small changes made

----------


## Sheepmoon

> as daveyboyuk said sheepmoon,your shadow pve profile is solid with no lag or errors( just did 64k dps on lfr ultraxion)
> well done...ive repped you and keep up the good work..some solid profiles you have written
> as a sidenote, id love if you could fix the fading light and hour of twilight mechanics that that are a part of a lot of 4.3 profiles but have been broken since 5.0.4.


Thanks for the reply. Yes one of the problems in the latest patch was many spell id's have changed including existing ones from boss spells. It is something that I can look in to fixing but realistically by the time I make code and go and test it all it will be very close to the end of dragonsoul anyway. I will do the best I can when I have some spare time. Priority for now is getting some solid foundations for MOP profiles. I do raid at a reasonable level of progression so you can expect full support for mechanics in all future raids.

----------


## Sheepmoon

DRUID RESTO PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1silwegc6hj1txg

5 profiles
Resto PVE - General purpose healing. Mouseover Natures Cure. Mouseover auto Rebirth. Left shift to activate Incarnation: Tree of Life. Right control to Tranquility.
Resto AoE - Same profile but this will spam swiftmend/effloressence on yourself. Use this when everyone is stacked up.
Other profiles - Slight changes to suit specific heroic DS bosses. Spine profile will heal more to clear searing plasma. Zonnoz will mouseover dispel only. Hagara has a specific mouseover dispel for frostflake.

Ok now please read this!
The healing profiles are much harder to perfect, please give constructive feedback!
Works with Nature's Swiftness and Incarnation talents.

*Full credit and much love to Sheuron for his data file. Made it so easy for me to get this profile working fast!

***Change Log***
Made some adjustments for mana efficiency.

----------


## daveyboyuk

btw i wiould be the happiest gamer alive if u have a disc profile tucked away somewhere  :Smile:

----------


## Sheepmoon

> btw i wiould be the happiest gamer alive if u have a disc profile tucked away somewhere


Disc priest is definitely something I will be doing, I don't have anything just yet however. Just taking me more time that I expected to get through every class and spec by the time I get my head around new talents and spells and such then testing in LFR and raids. Keep checking the main post every day or so and I will have something soon.

----------


## luburium

Can you make a Warrior PvP Arms rotation? I'll definately donate if such a rotation would be made  :Smile:

----------


## Baelzebub

+5 rep and a cookie.
Nice work on the Hpally. Couldn't see any problems with it in LFR. Will be testing DS10 later.

----------


## blaythe

The holy paladin and Shadow priest profiles are very very nice. Ty for them. If I had rep to give, I would.  :Smile:  I can't wait to start learning lua so that I can make decent profiles like these.


Actually, I'm not sure if its my spec or my addons, but ever so often in lfr today my ui would stop detecting input and casting spells. I could still type in chat however it would not cast anything, even after a /console reloadui. I'm gonna continue forward and check to see if its addon related or profile related.

----------


## lepdzor

This looks excellent. Not putting any pressure on here but any idea if and when you might be hitting the warrior class for profiles? Sheuron has a nice protection profile out at the moment but nothing is coming close to Bossqwerty on the DPS front.

----------


## kabman

Do you think you could incorporate the fire mage profile waiting till a certain ignite dmg before it cast combustion?

----------


## lostwalker

Thank you =) 
I really wanted to try a frost mage. =)

----------


## daveyboyuk

just tried ur bm hunter profile seems a bit buggy for me specially on madness however all hunter profiles i have tried are the same also kill shot seems to be missing other than that all good

----------


## firepong

> The holy paladin and Shadow priest profiles are very very nice. Ty for them. If I had rep to give, I would.  I can't wait to start learning lua so that I can make decent profiles like these.
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure if its my spec or my addons, but ever so often in lfr today my ui would stop detecting input and casting spells. I could still type in chat however it would not cast anything, even after a /console reloadui. I'm gonna continue forward and check to see if its addon related or profile related.


This is a problem with using the interface at the left for spellID's and just using return true. CastSpellByID will bug out every now and then until you close PQR. The only real way to get by this is to replace the spellID's with all 0's, turning Skip Unknown to false and using CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) or CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID)) wherever return true is located.

----------


## lostwalker

Hmm Frostmage doesn't seem to be working for me, I load it up cast one spell on the traget dummy and then nothing. I cant every cast manually. I don't see of hear any errors, not sure what is going on.

----------


## geroth22

It would make me a very happy camper if you added wild growth to the resto druid rotation. Unless I'm mistaken it's not working properly. Keep on working on it, because otherwise it's great!

----------


## daveyboyuk

> It would make me a very happy camper if you added wild growth to the resto druid rotation. Unless I'm mistaken it's not working properly. Keep on working on it, because otherwise it's great!


wild growth works fine for me

----------


## nazgul111

Nice :Wink:  i am looking forward to Rogue Profiles +3 rep from me :Wink: 

given to much rep in the last 24 hours... will give you rep as soon as i can :Wink:

----------


## xynthie

Wow, love at first sight. thanks you so much!

----------


## Sheepmoon

> just tried ur bm hunter profile seems a bit buggy for me specially on madness however all hunter profiles i have tried are the same also kill shot seems to be missing other than that all good


Really bad problem with pets bugging out at the moment. I noticed it myself on madness and it does the same thing with the mage water elemental. Sometimes the pet just goes into a strange position and ends up in the water or underneath the platform then it can't use kill command. Lynx rush seems to make it more prone to bug out as well. It is something I am aware of and while really it is a bug on blizzards part and I hope they fix it, but in the short term I will try to make a work around. Problem though is best I can do is get it to not use one of your biggest damage abilities when the pet pathing is bugged so either way you are going to end up doing low dps...... lets hope blizz fixes it soon.




> This is a problem with using the interface at the left for spellID's and just using return true. CastSpellByID will bug out every now and then until you close PQR. The only real way to get by this is to replace the spellID's with all 0's, turning Skip Unknown to false and using CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) or CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID)) wherever return true is located.


Yeah I notice a lot of the new spells you can't use the built in PQR spell routine and have to castspellbyname. I noticed it was mainly any new spells or ones that are learned as talents. Personally I haven't had that problem yet with my profiles when I have tested them but I am aware it an be an issue. But since these things are only a few days old there is still much testing and bugs to fix.




> Hmm Frostmage doesn't seem to be working for me, I load it up cast one spell on the traget dummy and then nothing. I cant every cast manually. I don't see of hear any errors, not sure what is going on.


Only thing I can think of... it will be trying to cast Nova from your water elemental at the position of your mouse pointer. You must have the mouse pointed at the ground where the target is. This is actually not a very good system I had some problems with it when I was testing so I will try to program a more intelligent way of doing it. Also when I was testing fire seemed to be better any way although it really felt fun to play frost in a raid!




> It would make me a very happy camper if you added wild growth to the resto druid rotation. Unless I'm mistaken it's not working properly. Keep on working on it, because otherwise it's great!


Yes it works for me, the conditions are it needs at least 3 players below 90% health from memory. Let me know if it still doesn't work and I will take a look at it for you.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Can you make a Warrior PvP Arms rotation? I'll definately donate if such a rotation would be made


Hello yes I will be releasing one in the future. I am doing PVE first because I have not been really doing much PVP since the season ended. Once MOP is released you can expect some nice PVP profiles for every class.




> This looks excellent. Not putting any pressure on here but any idea if and when you might be hitting the warrior class for profiles? Sheuron has a nice protection profile out at the moment but nothing is coming close to Bossqwerty on the DPS front.


Hey I don't play warrior much I will be honest, I will try to release something soon but I have just been working on things in the order that I have personally used them.




> Do you think you could incorporate the fire mage profile waiting till a certain ignite dmg before it cast combustion?


Yes I actually had a routine for this but I released without it mainly because you need to set the Ignite damage up based on the personal players gear. Example if you have low gear you might never reach the ignite that i program and it would never use combustion. I am looking in to a way to make it calculate based on the players spell power. Definitely will have this done soon.




> Nice i am looking forward to Rogue Profiles +3 rep from me
> 
> given to much rep in the last 24 hours... will give you rep as soon as i can


Yes rogue will be ready in the next day and deathknight also.

----------


## Sheepmoon

PVP PRIEST SHADOW LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/09/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yajljcfgptqjnlp

1 profile
PVP Shadow - Quick and basic PVP profile for shadow priest. Using Mindbender talent and Glyph of Dark Binding. Will self heal, silence/interrupt target and Psychic Scream.

Hold Left to Mass Dispel at mouse location.
Hold Left control to Flash Heal yourself.
Will dot focus target.

***Change log***
Target Checker - no longer tries to spam abilities if you have no valid target
Psychic Scream - Improved logic now won't cast on fear immune targets
Silence - Improved logic now won't cast on silence immune targets
Void Tendrils - New feature added for this new talent
Fade/Phantasm - New feature added to work with the Phantasm talent. Works with most spells including new MoP spells.
Mind Spike - New feature will cast mind spike if you get spell locked on shadow spell school.
Healthstone auto use.
Mass Dispel added.
Flash Heal added.
Better offensive and defensive CC handling.
Lots of small changes.

----------


## Solevan

for rotation fire mage PvE Work must be using live bomb to her work, as you straighten the profile? 
Front live bomb, and then make the rotation, is posting a new profile that she casting alone?

----------


## bubblensqueak

Heya sheepmoon +rep for the speedy delivery of so many profiles! PLayed with your druid profiles today and the resto profile is flawless, pro job  :Smile:  I got this error from your boomy profile thou, its casts one starsurge (starting in solar eclipse) then the error pops up and nothing further is cast:

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1451:
GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: GetSpellBookItemName()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: PQR_GetSpellID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435
[C]: CastSpellByName()
[string "if IsUsableSpell(102560) ..."]:7: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = 305
(*temporary) = "spell"

Have to head into work, didnt have any time to debug but thought I'd throw a heads up incase anyone ran into same issue

----------


## xfire51

+Rep Man! This is to awesome thanks for all the hard work you putting into making these profiles I truly appreciate it they are amazing!! Keep up the excellent work man!

----------


## Sheepmoon

> just tried ur bm hunter profile seems a bit buggy for me specially on madness however all hunter profiles i have tried are the same also kill shot seems to be missing other than that all good


Ok Kill Shot was a silly mistake I had misstyped the spell id. Fixed that now and it works fine.
As for Kill Command this is definitely a problem on blizzards end, there was a blue post saying they are looking into it [Bug] - Class: Hunter - Spell: Kill Command - Forums - World of Warcraft.
I tested it again and Kill Command now works on Ultraxion but it still will not work on madness. Nothing I can do through PQR can fix it short of removing the ability totally.




> Heya sheepmoon +rep for the speedy delivery of so many profiles! PLayed with your druid profiles today and the resto profile is flawless, pro job  I got this error from your boomy profile thou, its casts one starsurge (starting in solar eclipse) then the error pops up and nothing further is cast:
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1451:
> GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> ...


Thankyou for that I will investigate the problem.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Holy Paladin and BM Hunter profiles have been updated.

----------


## daveyboyuk

just a quick thought you said you was looking for somewhere store profiles maybe svn like other profile writers use makes things a lot easier to update and download without searching  :Smile: 

edit :- btw i take it updates for h/pali amd hunter are on page 1 dl links ?

----------


## aziphrale

Great donation to commnity appreaciate the time and effort. + rep

----------


## davehammer4

> PVP PRIEST SHADOW LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
> SM-ShadowPVP.rar
> 
> 1 profile
> PVP Shadow - Quick and basic PVP profile for shadow priest. Using Mindbender talent and Glyph of Dark Binding. Will self heal, silence/interrupt target and Psychic Scream.
> 
> I need to go through and find out all the new talents and spell id's for every other class and spec to make this better but it works as a basic profile for pvp.
> 
> More talents and support soon, very basic profile.


Great Profile fun to play. Since it is a work in progress, when out of combat it's constantly searching for a target. Maybe a pause switch? Also when at low hp levels would only use renew and PoM, a quick FoL would be nice to get back up. Thanks for the effort!

----------


## jcslim

Going to try out your moonkin spec tonight I'll let you know how it goes

----------


## Stein6

Holy Paladin does not work, from Buba works only spam that you update your profile.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Holy Paladin does not work, from Buba works only spam that you update your profile.


wrong thread i think bud  :Smile:

----------


## bribon86

> PALADIN HOLY LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
> UPDATED 3/09/12
> SM-PaladinHoly-PVE.rar
> 
> !!!This profile is using the data file by Sheuron called PQR_xrn5.lua. It is included in the download and you must put it in the PQR DATA folder for this profile to work.!!!
> 
> 2 rotations
> Holy PVE - Will not use Light of Dawn, priority is Word of Glory only - hold down left shift to cast Holy Radiance. Mouseover cleanse magic.
> Holy AoE - Priority for Holy Power is Light of Dawn - hold down left shift to cast Holy Radiance. Mouseover cleanse magic.
> ...


i have a problem with this profile. The profile block all my skill and the char no cast any skill.

----------


## jcslim

Moonkin worked like a charm thanks for a great profile rep incoming

----------


## Baelzebub

> i have a problem with this profile. The profile block all my skill and the char no cast any skill.


Strange. Worked great for me on a DS10 run. I used the "Holy PVE" Profile. Was it the same one or did you try both?

----------


## daveyboyuk

@bribon86 did u by anychance update pgr to 2.19?

i had this problem when i updated it i rolled it back to 2.18 and its fine again

----------


## bubblensqueak

Bingo found the issue! Your trash profile works fine for me, just not the regular one so i thought I'd have a play with a few spec changes and seems to be due to incarnation being a required talent - I took soul of the forest instead on one of my druids to have a play around and after reading through the code and testing with a respec into incarnation profile now runs flawlessly - so anyone else having this issue, spec into incarnation or remove it from the rotation  :Wink: 





> Heya sheepmoon +rep for the speedy delivery of so many profiles! PLayed with your druid profiles today and the resto profile is flawless, pro job  I got this error from your boomy profile thou, its casts one starsurge (starting in solar eclipse) then the error pops up and nothing further is cast:
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1451:
> GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> ...

----------


## bribon86

> @bribon86 did u by anychance update pgr to 2.19?
> 
> i had this problem when i updated it i rolled it back to 2.18 and its fine again


Yes PQR is 2.19
Try install 2.18

EDIT:
i can´t udgrade to version 2.18.... only download 2.19...

----------


## g1teglover

Your moonkin profile works flawlessly. Was pulling consistant 38k on dummy with spikes of upward of 70k when CD's were popped.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Yes PQR is 2.19
> Try install 2.18
> 
> EDIT:
> i can´t udgrade to version 2.18.... only download 2.19...


go to the pqr exe file and right click on it then restore to previous version also do the same thing on pqr.exe.config this will roll it back to 2.18

----------


## temp123

Your profiles are amazing, thanks for hard work

----------


## scottoski

Sorry if this sounds stupid, but cant figure out how to upload your profiles

----------


## blaythe

> go to the pqr exe file and right click on it then restore to previous version also do the same thing on pqr.exe.config this will roll it back to 2.18



Would you mind uploading version 2.18? I can't downgrade.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> just a quick thought you said you was looking for somewhere store profiles maybe svn like other profile writers use makes things a lot easier to update and download without searching 
> 
> edit :- btw i take it updates for h/pali amd hunter are on page 1 dl links ?


Yes. Everytime I update a profile the link will be updated in both the first post in the thread and the actual post for each specific profile and it will have the change notes and current version/date there.




> Great work. Is it possible to get the xml download link to some of the profiles so that we can update them easily as new versions come out from within PQR? Perhaps using Dropbox? 
> 
> I have tested the Elemental Shaman profile and although its basic, it works well, I was doing about 35k in Firelands in 405 gear and bursting as high as 96k. Can't wait to see what this is like when it really makes use of the talents and other spells.
> 
> Would be really good to be able to switch from Single Target to AOE within the rotation or have two separate rotations.
> 
> Anyway, great work.


Great idea for the update link, I will organise something for that later today. Also shaman AoE I will add something for that and make the shaman a bit better, I also will have Enhance shaman and Resto sometime soon.




> Great Profile fun to play. Since it is a work in progress, when out of combat it's constantly searching for a target. Maybe a pause switch? Also when at low hp levels would only use renew and PoM, a quick FoL would be nice to get back up. Thanks for the effort!


Yes it was really just the pve rotation with a couple of additions and i removed combat check but i forgot to put in a check to see if you actually have something targeted. Actually this profile will be updated today with new Fade/Phantasm ability that will work with all the new MoP class abilities, probably have support for void tendrils and some other talents too also some better logic on some existing abilities.




> Derp - anyone else seeing this error, start WoW in Admin mode!


Ok great, thanks for that tip!




> Yes PQR is 2.19
> Try install 2.18
> 
> EDIT:
> i can´t udgrade to version 2.18.... only download 2.19...


Sorry for anyone having troubles. All my profiles were made on 2.18 and I am not sure what has been changed in 2.19 to make things not work. I will have to investigate it.

***Ok I uploaded PQR 2.18 for people having problems with the newer version. You can find the link in the very first post in this thread!

----------


## PureLife

+repped! Your Holy Pally profile works great! Hope to see more healing profiles like Resto Shamans!

----------


## Sheepmoon

New Shadow PVP profile updated. New features, check it out!

----------


## nazgul111

> Nice i am looking forward to Rogue Profiles +3 rep from me
> 
> given to much rep in the last 24 hours... will give you rep as soon as i can


rep added as promised :Wink:

----------


## Hordeglider

+rep for the great work on these profile. Hope to see better combustion handling feature soon on mage profile. The resto druid profile is great but kept running out of mana by mid way of the fight, so probably my gears (iL384) are not high enough to use?? I've reforged to spirit but still seeing the same, so maybe a feature to detect your gear level for better mana management? Thanks again for these profiles. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sheepmoon

> +rep for the great work on these profile. Hope to see better combustion handling feature soon on mage profile. The resto druid profile is great but kept running out of mana by mid way of the fight, so probably my gears (iL384) are not high enough to use?? I've reforged to spirit but still seeing the same, so maybe a feature to detect your gear level for better mana management? Thanks again for these profiles. 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ya the way I work is i generally just make the profiles for myself and release them. Most of the time it should work fine on any other character but with the new changes to the way healing works and the fixed mana pool there will be a really big difference in gear level. See the toon I made it for is like 407ilvl so it will be really hard to get the same performance on a LFR geared toon. Anyway with the main MoP expansion coming out soon everyone will be back to the same gear level and all the profiles will be adjusted to work for level 90 gear and talents. I will do my best to keep the profiles functional for now, what i might do is release a "low gear level" version for my healing profiles.

----------


## Sheepmoon

HUNTER BM PVP LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n43mzbshblh5kbn

1 rotation
PVP BM - Uses these Talents -> Silencing Shot, Exhilaration, Dire Beast, Lynx Rush. Put your Agility on use trinket in 2nd trinket slot.
This profile will keep up Concussive Shot and Widow Venom, will Silencing Shot or Scatter Shot casts, will use Scatter or Intimidation and drop traps and Disengage from targets in melee range, will remove slows and roots with Masters Call, will Scare Beast on feral/guardian druids and shaman in ghost wolf form.

***Change Log***
Tranq Shot now included.
Exhilaration now included.
Code to call all pets. It is set to call Pet 4. If you use a different pet just go to the rotation editor and replace the Call Pet 4 with the one you want to use.
Trap code improved. Checks if launcher is active or not and sets it correctly.
Code cleaned up. Abilities are all called by spellid now so should work with all language clients now. Also checks which talents are active.
Improved Kill Command code.
Improved handling of CC both offensive and defensive.
Healthstone auto use.
Lots of small changes.

----------


## xio8up

Tried loading holy pve one and says missing pqr_xm5.lua and its in my main pqr dir and paldain profile dir :/

----------


## xio8up

would love to see some rogue love

----------


## Edsaxe

> HUNTER BM PVP LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
> SM-HunterBM-PVP.rar
> 
> 1 rotation
> PVP BM - Uses these Talents -> Crouching Tiger Hidden Chimera, Silencing Shot, Aspect of the Iron Hawk, Dire Beast, Lynx Rush. Put your Agility on use trinket in 2nd trinket slot.
> This profile will keep up Concussive Shot and Widow Venom, will Silencing Shot or Scatter Shot casts, will use Scatter or Intimidation and drop traps and Disengage from targets in melee range, will remove slows and roots with Masters Call, will Scare Beast on feral/guardian druids and shaman in ghost wolf form.
> 
> More talents and support will be added soon, just a basic profile for now. Having some pet issues sometimes in BG's so consider this a beta version.


Haven't seen it drop any traps or am i just being unlucky?

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Haven't seen it drop any traps or am i just being unlucky?


It should drop a trap if there is a melee on top of you then disengage. Is it disengaging at least? Sometimes it drops a trap but the enemy player doesn't actually trigger it.

----------


## Sheepmoon

SHAMAN RESTO PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?994amzrgyy29hxb

1 profile
Resto PVE - General purpose healing. Mouseover Purify Spirit. Left shift to drop Healing Rain on mouse location. Right control to Spirit Link Totem.
Set the tank to focus and it will keep Earth Shield on your focus target. Left Control will spam lightning bolts if you are using the Telluric Currents glyph.

Ok now please read this!
The healing profiles are much harder to perfect, please give constructive feedback!
I recommend getting the teluric currents glyph if you have mana problems.
Works with Ancestral Swiftness and Healing Tide Totem talents.

*Full credit and much love to Sheuron for his data file. Made it so easy for me to get this profile working fast!

***Change Log***
Lightning Bolt added. Will weave in Lightning Bolts on your current target if there is not much healing to be done. Also you can hold Left Control to spam LB.
Small adjustments made to many of the healing abilities. Should be more efficient.
Code cleanup. Checks for talents. All spells now called by id instead of names so should work with all language clients.
Data file is now included in the main functions. No need for seperate file.
Lots of small changes made.

----------


## bubblensqueak

This file should be in the data folder




> Tried loading holy pve one and says missing pqr_xm5.lua and its in my main pqr dir and paldain profile dir :/

----------


## Edsaxe

> It should drop a trap if there is a melee on top of you then disengage. Is it disengaging at least? Sometimes it drops a trap but the enemy player doesn't actually trigger it.


found out why, i had trap launcher active

----------


## Edsaxe

Also is there any way to call pet 1 when it dies, instead of it calling pet 4

----------


## Melba4599

Hey i just met you, and this is crazy, so heres my rep, arms warrior profile maybe? 

+ rep for hard works hope you release them soon!

----------


## chipeat

> SHAMAN RESTO PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
> SM-ShamanResto-PVE.rar
> 
> !!!This profile is using the data file by Sheuron called PQR_xrn5.lua. It is included in the download and you must put it in the PQR DATA folder for this profile to work.!!!
> 
> 1 profile
> Resto PVE - General purpose healing. Mouseover Purify Spirit. Left shift to drop Healing Rain on mouse location. Right control to Spirit Link Totem.
> Set the tank to focus and it will keep Earth Shield on your focus target.
> 
> ...


+ rep for you my friend.

I will test the profile tonight and provide feedback if I find anything unusual.

C

----------


## Sheepmoon

ROGUE SUB PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/21
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ybi6y07lprmy6xe

2 profiles
Sub PVE - Will use all cd's for bosses. Auto apply poisons and stealth.
Sub "trash" - Holds all cd's. Use this on trash.

Using with talents - Shadow Focus and Preperation.
Unlike my other dps profiles this will not check for combat. If you target something and are in range it will hit it so be careful.

***Change Log***
Improved backstab code (sometimes would try to backstab when not behind target, should work correctly all the time now)
Improved stealth code.
Improved poison code.
Improved hemo code.

----------


## Hordeglider

Hey Sheepmoon, I know you're busy but give us mages some love too when you get a chance. Mainly fire mage with better combustion handling. Thanks bud :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## luburium

> Hey Sheepmoon, I know you're busy but give us mages some love too when you get a chance. Mainly fire mage with better combustion handling. Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I really would appreciate a Mage Frost PvP / Warrior Arms PvP

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Hey Sheepmoon, I know you're busy but give us mages some love too when you get a chance. Mainly fire mage with better combustion handling. Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure thing. I have been thinking of ways to handle it better but its more complicated than you first think to get it perfect.
Could you give me some more detail when you say "better combustion handling" does it actually combust for you now or not at all? Or is it you want it to combust only at a certain ignite damage? If that is how you like it then can you please tell me your ilvl and spellpower and what ignite damage you want it to wait for?

Problem is if i hard code a fixed ignite damage it will be too high for some players and too low for others depending on gear. Also fights that have a damage increase like say on zonozz or madness you want to wait for higher ignite than normal. Programming all of this and making it work for everyone might take some time.

----------


## roli4

you are my hero!

----------


## Sheepmoon

Ok updated Fire PVE with new combustion logic. It probably will need some adjusting at the moment it looks for an ignite value based on your spell power. So this should scale with gear and also any intel buffs or procs you have for example potions/flasks/trinkets.

Need some feedback on this so I can tune the scaling value, it is hard to find a balance between using combustion with too small ignite and not using it enough due to waiting for big ignite all the time. =/

----------


## Hordeglider

Woohoo! Will try this tonight and see how it goes. My mage is iL388 and I'm using Gabbz's mage test profile right now. However, I need to manually adjust ignite value as he sets it at 9000 which is high for my gear. Thanks Bud, you're da best!  :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Woohoo! Will try this tonight and see how it goes. My mage is iL388 and I'm using Gabbz's mage test profile right now. However, I need to manually adjust ignite value as he sets it at 9000 which is high for my gear. Thanks Bud, you're da best! 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


At the moment it is set to 2/3 of your spell power. So if you have 10k spell power it will wait for a 6.6k ignite tick.
Thats what i need to get lots of people to test and work out what the best ratio of spell power to ignite tick will be.

----------


## Teresa4600

Hey i just met you, and this is crazy, so heres my rep, arms warrior profile maybe? 

+ rep for hard works hope you release them soon!

----------


## Gabbz

> At the moment it is set to 2/3 of your spell power. So if you have 10k spell power it will wait for a 6.6k ignite tick.
> Thats what i need to get lots of people to test and work out what the best ratio of spell power to ignite tick will be.


The problem as i can foresee is that it basically depends on the encounter. Your way of handling it is interesting but it doesnt work on weak phases ie Hagara etc. But on the other hand i dont handle it either in my script.

your code


```
spellDmg = GetSpellBonusDamage(3)

if IgniteLastDamage > spellDmg / 1.5
and UnitDebuffID("target", 132210,"PLAYER") 
and UnitDebuffID("target", 12654,"PLAYER") 
then
return true
end


if IgniteLastDamage > spellDmg * 2
then return true end
```

first you check for Pyromaniac - Spell - World of Warcraft ?
Why ? it has nothing todo with combustion as i see it ?

then you check for ignite but if there is no ignite on target then the IgniteLastDamage should be == 0. I think you using my event functions there so its checked in that.
So basically you dont need to check for that and since every spell we cast is basically making ignite tick we shouldnt have to check for it.

I cant test your script cause i cant get it to work. But 1 more suggestion is that you need to make it with a /stopcasting. Cause the window is sometimes very low to able to get a good combustion off so we cant wait for the fireball to end cast when we get a good ignite.

Keep up the good work !

----------


## Sheepmoon

> The problem as i can foresee is that it basically depends on the encounter. Your way of handling it is interesting but it doesnt work on weak phases ie Hagara etc. But on the other hand i dont handle it either in my script.
> 
> your code
> 
> 
> ```
> spellDmg = GetSpellBonusDamage(3)
> 
> if IgniteLastDamage > spellDmg / 1.5
> ...


Good catch yeah I just quickly edited the existing code I had and I was checking for pyromaniac and ignite debuff for another reason. It was meant to check for pyroblast dot but i forgot to change it. I am not sure why it doesn't work for you though.

But yes as I also mentioned in my post above there are bosses with a damage buffing mechanic and for the ideal combustion you would need to start checking for specific boss buffs and really this close to the end of cataclysm I am not going to bother with dragon soul bosses. The spell power scaling was just a thought I had as one way to handle combustion better and this is just for testing purposes. Idealy you would want to check not only the spell power but the crit rating the player has but idk i am just trying to get some basic functions working for now.

These are some of the problems when trying to make certain things 100% automated and suit every fight and player and level and gear. Many of the profiles that I personally use I end up manually controlling cooldowns... honestly its just simpler to press a button when you know its the right time rather than write pages of code checking for every possible situation. But I also know people want things to be automated as much as possible.

Thanks for the help I will try to improve the profile when I get some more spare time. =)

----------


## Whatsmyname

Is anyone working on a Disc PvE Healing rotation?

Edit: Seems like Sheepmoon will start on 1 in the next days.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Fixed up the Fire Mage and updated it. The one I had up just recently the combustion code was throwing out a truck load of errors and locking up the routine, I should have tested it better before i released it. Was having a problem when ignite wasn't ticking it didn't like comparing a nil value.

Also made some improvements thanks to Gabbz feedback. Please try the latest one and let me know how it works.

----------


## Waffle

Hey Sheep, just tried out your Moonkin profile a second time and as soon as it loaded I went from 107 FPS to 4 FPS, so I turned on LUA errors to see if any where popping up, and about 200 of this error popped up in the space of 5 seconds. The first time I used it this error did not come up at all and had zero FPS issues. Any idea if this error is caused by something on my end?




```

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slotTime: 09/05/12 14:44:00Count: 239Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'[string "if IsUsableSpell(102560) ..."]:7: in function `?'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>Locals: (*temporary) = 307(*temporary) = "spell" 


```

----------


## bubblensqueak

This is the clue: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot

That error means the profile is referencing a spell from a talent you don't have in your build, i saw it when i was comparing SoTF instead of taking incarnation, so check your talents and remove the spell that you haven't spec'd into from the rotation.




> Hey Sheep, just tried out your Moonkin profile a second time and as soon as it loaded I went from 107 FPS to 4 FPS, so I turned on LUA errors to see if any where popping up, and about 200 of this error popped up in the space of 5 seconds. The first time I used it this error did not come up at all and had zero FPS issues. Any idea if this error is caused by something on my end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slotTime: 09/05/12 14:44:00Count: 239Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'[string "if IsUsableSpell(102560) ..."]:7: in function `?'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>Locals: (*temporary) = 307(*temporary) = "spell" 
> 
> ...

----------


## Exmortem

I'm not sure if this is intended or not but I figured i'd ask. I've been using your Resto Druid profile and it's been amazing - my issue is that when I use your holy paladin profile it won't target players automatically like your resto druid profile does, is this intended or is something wrong on my end?

----------


## Hordeglider

Hey Sheep, just tested your fire mage profile and very well done. On 85 target dummy I get about 46K dps after 20 mil damage. Ran 1st part of DS and was either #1 or #2 on dps. The combustion handling was good but I just felt it can be better. I'm not quite sure how to explain it but just don't think it's optimized. Well, it doesn't really matter as 85 and DS will be ancient history in 3 weeks. One thing I do notice is that it doesn't cast ice lance when I'm moving so that can be slight dps loss but no biggie. It also doesn't use POM so not sure if that's what you intended. In any case, great job and can't wait to see lvl90 mage profile. Thanks :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gabbz

I found out why i couldnt get your script to work. And found this:

i updated my Event Functions abilitie but yours are based on my old.
Add the bold part


```
if MageFunctions == nil then
	MageFunctions = true
	print("Mage Functions Loadeds.")
	function xelperFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
		if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
			--print("Mage Functions Combatlog.")
			local subEvent = select(2, ...)
			local sourceName = select(5, ...)
			local destName = select(9, ...)
			local spellName = select(13, ...)
			local spellAmount = select(15, ...)
			local spellCrit = select(21, ...)
			IgniteLastDamage = 0 
```

Secondly it was the mage bomb part. If you use sheurons magebomb it would solve it else you need to check if the spellid is known:
For example everyone not have talented scorch cant use the script.
I solved it like this


```
if  IsSpellKnown(2948)
and PQR_IsMoving(0.2) then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(2948),nil) return true end
```

Here is Sheurons mage bomb code


```
 local MageBomb = select(5,GetTalentInfo(13)) and 114923 or select(5,GetTalentInfo(14)) and 44457 or ( select(5,GetTalentInfo(15)) and not PQR_IsMoving(1) and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(112948)) < 2 ) and 112948

if MageBomb and not HaveDebuff("target",MageBomb,nil,"PLAYER") 
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(MageBomb),nil) return true end
```

i will check your code on dummie and be back with more feedback m8

----------


## Sheepmoon

> I found out why i couldnt get your script to work. And found this:
> 
> i updated my Event Functions abilitie but yours are based on my old.
> Add the bold part
> 
> 
> ```
> if MageFunctions == nil then
> 	MageFunctions = true
> ...


Ah yes I found that bug in the Combustion code last night. I already updated a fixed version but I did it a different way. I just put a nil check for the IgniteLastDamage at the start of the combustion code and it just skips the combustion routine if it is nil. Problem was trying to do calculations with a nil value. I never even thought to set it to zero in the event function. Funny thing how so many ways to get the same result with code.

Anyway next problem yes I have been perhaps lazy you could say with talents. I designed my profiles for a specific talent set that I personally used and just released it with that. In the specific release post for each class and spec it list what talents it will work with and that I will be adding support for more talents later. Other bad things I do like using castspellbyname with only english names so i know my profiles won't work on non english clients. All these things I plan to fix eventually, but it will take me some time.

Thanks again for your feedback and help it is very appreciated.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Hey Sheep, just tested your fire mage profile and very well done. On 85 target dummy I get about 46K dps after 20 mil damage. Ran 1st part of DS and was either #1 or #2 on dps. The combustion handling was good but I just felt it can be better. I'm not quite sure how to explain it but just don't think it's optimized. Well, it doesn't really matter as 85 and DS will be ancient history in 3 weeks. One thing I do notice is that it doesn't cast ice lance when I'm moving so that can be slight dps loss but no biggie. It also doesn't use POM so not sure if that's what you intended. In any case, great job and can't wait to see lvl90 mage profile. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hey yeah I set it to use scorch talent for moving. Gabbz commented on this, I guess I will need to rewrite it to detect talents but I just thought scorch was the obvious choice most people would use for fire. With combustion I am happy to hear that it worked at least, I didn't really get to test it myself. If you do more testing and use combustion helper or an addon like mage nuggets or something and tell me if you think it is using combust at the right time for you. Maybe it should cast it more often or maybe it should be waiting for bigger combust. Just to help me tune the trigger point a bit better.

Thankyou for your feedback!




> I'm not sure if this is intended or not but I figured i'd ask. I've been using your Resto Druid profile and it's been amazing - my issue is that when I use your holy paladin profile it won't target players automatically like your resto druid profile does, is this intended or is something wrong on my end?


Hey the only difference between the two is the druid automatically will lifebloom who it "thinks" is the tank. Most of the time this works ok.
For the Paladin you should set your tank to focus at the start. I just have a macro for it as soon as I enter any dungeon or raid I just target the tank and hit my focus macro. Then it will keep beacon of light and sacred shield on the focus target all the time.

I hope this answers your question. Unless there is another problem and the paladin is not automatically healing anybody at all unless you target them?

----------


## PrimoPie

Anybody else having trouble with the Moonkin profiles? I cant get them to do anything, my toon just sits and wants to auto melee attack a mob.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Anybody else having trouble with the Moonkin profiles? I cant get them to do anything, my toon just sits and wants to auto melee attack a mob.


Someone else had a problem with that profile and said they fixed it by running WoW as admin.

I will take a look at it though I only made it quickly and I haven't really tested it appart from on the training dummies so it could have some bugs i didn't notice.

----------


## roli4

rouge profile always bugging for me  :Frown:

----------


## Exmortem

> Hey the only difference between the two is the druid automatically will lifebloom who it "thinks" is the tank. Most of the time this works ok.
> For the Paladin you should set your tank to focus at the start. I just have a macro for it as soon as I enter any dungeon or raid I just target the tank and hit my focus macro. Then it will keep beacon of light and sacred shield on the focus target all the time.
> 
> I hope this answers your question. Unless there is another problem and the paladin is not automatically healing anybody at all unless you target them?


That's my problem, it's not healing anybody at all unless I target them .. I did notice that it did a flash of light on someone at some point, but that's all I saw.

EDIT: I did a complete reinstall for the second time and this time it's working, not sure what the issue was - Thanks though!

----------


## kabman

I was using your mage profile and i noticed that even if i have a pyro proc and it hits the Correct Ignite value it wont blast off the last pyro before it uses the combustion. not sure if thats a game lag or built into your profile.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> I was using your mage profile and i noticed that even if i have a pyro proc and it hits the Correct Ignite value it wont blast off the last pyro before it uses the combustion. not sure if thats a game lag or built into your profile.


Yes I put combustion at a higher priority than pyro. I am actually trying to do some testing now on getting the best combustion and overall dps. I don't play mage as a main so it is taking me a bit of time to research it all and test.

There should be an improved fire mage pve and frost pvp up later today.

----------


## Genocyber

_There is something wrong with the shadow pvp profile.
It's use the buffs, but then it simple stays there and dont attack the enemy player (or dummy).

I've to attack manually, but it make a few actions and stop again :\

What can it be? It's something in my config?_

Already found the error, I was using shadow fiend, not mindbender and the config dont seens to skip it auto...

----------


## Genocyber

Hi, Sheepmoon
I've using your profiles and have few sugestions (and doubts) to improve the rotation,

The most important, restrict the usage of Psych Scream and Void tentrils, adding:


And them for all the CCs abilities, add new checks.
I tried to make some, but not certain that it will work:
as a example, what i made with silence:





> local ams = UnitBuffID("target",48707)
> local divineshield = UnitBuffID("target",642)
> local devotionaura = UnitBuffID("target",31821)
> local innerfocus = UnitBuffID("target",89485)
> 
> if ams == nil
> and divineshield == nil
> and devotionaura == nil
> and innerfocus == nil
> ...


I added one abilit to use healthstones too (u can get they in any bg and it's a pitty dont make use)



> if UsedHealth == nil and Health < 30 then
> UseItemByName(5512, "player")
> UsedHealth = 1
> end
> end


Finally, to increase the survivability i added the flash heal ability.



> local Health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> 
> if Health < 60 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then 
> return true 
> end

----------


## Taran32

Sheep,

I've been using your Hunter BM PvP profile and it's amazing. I was wondering though if you had any plans to create an Arms Warrior PvP profile as well? I know Dom was working on something for Rets but given your Hunter profile seemed so great, I was hoping you had plans to take that to Warriors as well.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Hey thanks for all the feedback to everyone. I try to respond to everyone individually but just so you know I always read all feeback and if there are problems I will try to fix things when I can.

Just so everyone knows I had a bad problem yesterday I had been awake too long and was tired and accidentally deleted the current profiles I was working on including a really good frost mage pvp profile that took days of writing and testing. I tried everything using a program to recover deleted files and sure it found files from 5 months ago but couldn't find something i deleted 5 mins ago.

Anyway I am really stressed out and annoyed I lost days of work. I am going through now to start re-writing the lost profiles but I probably won't be releasing anything for a few days.

----------


## daveyboyuk

that sux :'(

----------


## King Protos

Hey Sheep, really great profiles. Using your Shadow Priest profile on my boosted-to-80 Priest, and despite only being 80 it's working fantastic. However the only problem I've had is when I equip a two-handed staff when I start any of the rotations it just doesn't start unless I force it to engage into combat by running up to the mob in melee range (and even then it seems to bug out sometimes). If I use a one-handed wand shootey weapon it works perfectly.

Haven't tried PvP yet but should be fun, thanks again.

----------


## scottoski

Sheep that sucks, thanks for everything though

----------


## xLegendx

> Hey thanks for all the feedback to everyone. I try to respond to everyone individually but just so you know I always read all feeback and if there are problems I will try to fix things when I can.
> 
> Just so everyone knows I had a bad problem yesterday I had been awake too long and was tired and accidentally deleted the current profiles I was working on including a really good frost mage pvp profile that took days of writing and testing. I tried everything using a program to recover deleted files and sure it found files from 5 months ago but couldn't find something i deleted 5 mins ago.
> 
> Anyway I am really stressed out and annoyed I lost days of work. I am going through now to start re-writing the lost profiles but I probably won't be releasing anything for a few days.


Damn, that sucks man.
Those recovery things sometimes work...

----------


## Sheepmoon

Hey thanks for the comments. Its no big deal, it was my own fault for not being careful. Its not the first time I have lost some work, you think I would learn to backup thigns now :P
Anyway I have written most of it again already, fresh uploads coming in the next few hours.




> Hey Sheep, really great profiles. Using your Shadow Priest profile on my boosted-to-80 Priest, and despite only being 80 it's working fantastic. However the only problem I've had is when I equip a two-handed staff when I start any of the rotations it just doesn't start unless I force it to engage into combat by running up to the mob in melee range (and even then it seems to bug out sometimes). If I use a one-handed wand shootey weapon it works perfectly.
> 
> Haven't tried PvP yet but should be fun, thanks again.


Thats really strange, I have no idea how or why what weapon you have equipped would have any change on the rotation. I actually always use a staff myself and I haven't seen this problem. I have an idea to maybe fix it. I will try something later today.

----------


## Sheepmoon

MAGE FIRE PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uxp8uqz79wr4r44

3 rotations
Fire PVE - "smart" combustion based on your spellpower. Should work with all talents.
Fire AoE - casts Flamestrike at mouseover location
Fire "trash" - holds all major cooldowns

***Change Log***
Ice Barrier now included for extra survivablity.
Combustion code adjusted.
Checks talents and should work with all abilities now.
Code cleaned up. Should work with all languages now.

*Full credit to Sheuron for mouseover abilities
*Credit for Fire Combustion event loader - I think Xelper and Gabbz made it.

----------


## Tekret

Hi Sheep, 

Thank you for your huge contribution to this community. Are you planning to create any Warlock profiles? I'd love to see what you could do there.

----------


## Sheepmoon

MAGE FROST PVP LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1341m169uqi3pkk

1 rotation
Frost PVP - Designed for talents Presence of Mind, Ice Barrier, Ring of Frost, Cold Snap, Frost Bomb. On use spell power trinket in 2nd trinket slot.
Pet Nova on mouseover when you hold down Left Shift. Ring of Frost on mouseover when you hold down Left Control.
Will keep up Ice Barrier, auto Nova and Cone of Cold, auto Blink, Spellsteal, Counterspell, Remove Curse.

If you have a gnome mage there is code for Escape Artist racial ability, you will need to insert it in the rotation just above Blink if you want to use it.

*Full credit to Sheuron for mouseover abilities

***Change Log***
Icy Veins glyph bug fixed. Should work with or without the glyph now.
Healthstone auto use added.
Improved CC handling both offensive and defensive.

----------


## Sheepmoon

BM Hunter PVP updated
Frost and Fire Mage PVE updated and they are now seperate routines.
New Frost Mage PVP added.
Check them out!




> Hi Sheep, 
> 
> Thank you for your huge contribution to this community. Are you planning to create any Warlock profiles? I'd love to see what you could do there.


Thankyou. There are 2 classes I don't really play much and that is warlock and warrior, so sadly they will be a lower priority for me to make.
I have just been working on classes and specs as I need them for myself then when they work ok I release. I will probably do DK next then Warlock.

----------


## bubblensqueak

> Anybody else having trouble with the Moonkin profiles? I cant get them to do anything, my toon just sits and wants to auto melee attack a mob.


Check your talent tree also, if you dont have incarnation the profile will error when it tries to cast it - not sure if the glyph for astral form effects the script either when it checks for moonkin or not, i forgot to test that again and am wowless for a few days

----------


## Hordeglider

Hi Sheep,
Just tried your updated Fire Mage PVE profile and it ran great as I was consistently over 52K DPS on 85 dummy with my iL386 mage. I still notice that you didn't add POM Pyroblast into the rotation so just wondering if you can add that. I know you assume Fire mage probably got Scorch talent but I went with POM instead. Thanks for the great work again.

----------


## abwesend890

> Thats really strange, I have no idea how or why what weapon you have equipped would have any change on the rotation. I actually always use a staff myself and I haven't seen this problem. I have an idea to maybe fix it. I will try something later today.


Thank you Sheep - very nice profiles.
But I think I have the same problem like King Protos. I didn't tryed it with a Wand yet, but i'm wearing a Staff right now and i have to engage the Fight. He don't use MindFay at all...

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Check your talent tree also, if you dont have incarnation the profile will error when it tries to cast it - not sure if the glyph for astral form effects the script either when it checks for moonkin or not, i forgot to test that again and am wowless for a few days


Yes the profiles are written only for specific talents. But in the last few days I have slowly been adding every talent to the profiles so this problem should be fixed soon.




> Hi Sheep,
> Just tried your updated Fire Mage PVE profile and it ran great as I was consistently over 52K DPS on 85 dummy with my iL386 mage. I still notice that you didn't add POM Pyroblast into the rotation so just wondering if you can add that. I know you assume Fire mage probably got Scorch talent but I went with POM instead. Thanks for the great work again.


Yes I can do. For PVE I prefer scorch because if you need to run around a lot you can always cast scorch even if you need to move a lot, I just feel it is better than having only 1 instant cast on a cooldown. But I understand everybody has their own preference so I will add all the talents in. I already added support for every Bomb type.




> Thank you Sheep - very nice profiles.
> But I think I have the same problem like King Protos. I didn't tryed it with a Wand yet, but i'm wearing a Staff right now and i have to engage the Fight. He don't use MindFay at all...


Its strange problem and I can't get it to reproduce for me, as I always use a staff and it works ok but I have a couple of ideas that might be bugging the code I will try and fix it tomorrow.

----------


## xLegendx

> MAGE FROST PVP LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
> SM-MageFrost-PVP.rar
> 
> 1 rotation
> Frost PVE - Designed for talents Presence of Mind, Ice Barrier, Ring of Frost, Cold Snap, Frost Bomb. On use spell power trinket in 2nd trinket slot.
> Pet Nova on mouseover when you hold down Left Shift. Ring of Frost on mouseover when you hold down Left Control.
> Will keep up Ice Barrier, auto Nova and Cone of Cold, auto Blink, Spellsteal, Counterspell, Remove Curse.
> 
> If you have a gnome mage there is code for Escape Artist racial ability, you will need to insert it in the rotation just above Blink if you want to use it.
> ...


A pause button would be nice in the future for arena  :Big Grin: 
But, great stuff !

----------


## Sheepmoon

> A pause button would be nice in the future for arena 
> But, great stuff !


Great idea. For now I have just been doing BG's but when the new arena season starts I will have arena profiles with more advanced features.

----------


## Sheepmoon

DEATHKNIGHT FROST 2H PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4o7p1j5k2lr6wn4

3 rotation
Frost 2H PVE - Uses all cd's. Designed for the Plague Leech and Runic Empowerment talents. Left Shift to place Death and Decay at mouse pointer.
Frost 2H "trash" - Holds all major cd's.
Frost 2H AoE - Rotation for multiple targets. Left Shift to place Death and Decay at mouse pointer.

I don't play DK much so I just made a basic profile so far but I was happy with the dps I was getting even in my bad gear. Will add more features and talent support soon.

***Change Log***
Improved Plague Leech code
Icebound Fortitude added for extra survivability.
Death and Decay on mouseover when holding Left Shift.
Horn of Winter code improved.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hi Sheep,
> Just tried your updated Fire Mage PVE profile and it ran great as I was consistently over 52K DPS on 85 dummy with my iL386 mage. I still notice that you didn't add POM Pyroblast into the rotation so just wondering if you can add that. I know you assume Fire mage probably got Scorch talent but I went with POM instead. Thanks for the great work again.




Bullshit tbh. what have you been smoking ? Scorched bananas problably

----------


## howardiv

Im just curious if you plan on making a holy paladin pvp / arena profile. That is what I do on my main. All of your profiles kick ass and I know you could make an awesome holy pally pvp arena profile. I'll be more than happy donating for a profile like this if it is a project you may take on in the future. Non the less keep doin what you do. I'm a big fan.

----------


## Sheepmoon

New Frost DK profile up.
Resto Shaman profile updated.




> Bullshit tbh. what have you been smoking ? Scorched bananas problably


To be fair if he is using the dummy that has other dummies either side it will spread the bombs to them and you easily get 10k more dps. He could be using timewarp, got a lucky crit streak, maybe just a short burst with all cd's popped. Its definitely possible to hit those numbers in that gear.




> Im just curious if you plan on making a holy paladin pvp / arena profile. That is what I do on my main. All of your profiles kick ass and I know you could make an awesome holy pally pvp arena profile. I'll be more than happy donating for a profile like this if it is a project you may take on in the future. Non the less keep doin what you do. I'm a big fan.


Yes I will be. At the moment I am not doing much pvp due to the end of season but when it starts back up and level 90 talents are in you can expect more pvp profiles with full arena support.

----------


## abwesend890

> Its strange problem and I can't get it to reproduce for me, as I always use a staff and it works ok but I have a couple of ideas that might be bugging the code I will try and fix it tomorrow.


Thank you very much. If i coud give you more rep, I woud give you some, but i think i'm just a Leecher :P

----------


## Hordeglider

> Bullshit tbh. what have you been smoking ? Scorched bananas problably


Gabbz, I respect your work and you're doing a great job but don't get offensive when you don't test it yourself. As Sheep mentioned, I have multiple dummies around so the numbers can get quite high. I didn't even have to use Time Warp to get that numbers and I've attached a screen shot to prove it. As you can see, after 20 mil I'm still about 51K dps so do your homework before disclaiming other people.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Thank you very much. If i coud give you more rep, I woud give you some, but i think i'm just a Leecher :P


New Shadow PVE profile updated. Try it out and let me know how it works.

----------


## abwesend890

> New Shadow PVE profile updated. Try it out and let me know how it works.


Works fine. Thanks very much.
I'll give you rep, when it's possible again  :Wink:

----------


## daveyboyuk

just tested ur dk profile on my main (on dummy) didnt notice plaque leech firing what conditions does it require other than that i will add a couple of things to it for my personal lazyness  :Stick Out Tongue:  dnd.pest and amz and try it in lfr 2morro sometime

----------


## Gabbz

> Gabbz, I respect your work and you're doing a great job but don't get offensive when you don't test it yourself. As Sheep mentioned, I have multiple dummies around so the numbers can get quite high. I didn't even have to use Time Warp to get that numbers and I've attached a screen shot to prove it. As you can see, after 20 mil I'm still about 51K dps so do your homework before disclaiming other people.


Of course i tested your claim. I have tested sheepmoons mage profile for over 300 million damage and your claim to get 51 k dps in 386 gear is ludicrous.
That was before i understood that you was giving a invalid input in my opinion.
i understand if you got the impression that i was offensive but the scorched bananas was in reference to your post about talents. And i added that to what is/are my opinion about your testing (wich is still imho BS).

But you need to understand my viewpoint. A claim that you are doing 51 K DPS with gear thats subpar is non relevant for profilemakers. Especially when you doing it in a script that isnt any real AoE parts in.

But tbh its my fault for thinking that your post was an actual valid post. i should have just shaked my head in silence and moved on.

And to sheepmoon: Keep up the good work. Im checking your profiles and you have helped me alot.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Moonkin profile update. Should be free of bugs now and general performance improvement.




> just tested ur dk profile on my main (on dummy) didnt notice plaque leech firing what conditions does it require other than that i will add a couple of things to it for my personal lazyness  dnd.pest and amz and try it in lfr 2morro sometime


Yeah it was a basic profile for a class I rarely play. Generally I make just a basic rotation to get the profile started then add more features over time. Problem with making too many profiles at once I spose.

Plague Leech I tried to copy the simulationcraft conditions so it is waiting for Blood Plague to almost end and Outbreak to be off cd and a Rime proc. I guess the theory is it is not worth using Plague Leech unless you have the other abilities ready to instantly re apply the diseases. Also the simulationcraft logic may be wrong, I did notice it would use Leech sometimes but as you say its very rare. Its hard for me as a class I don't play often I am not fully up to date on best practices for rotation so I was just going by what I could find in simulationcraft.

I actually wasn't sure what the best AoE rotation is now, was getting good results just spamming howling blast, not sure if its worth spending runes on pestilence too. I was planning on adding a DnD code and pestilence, I didn't take AMZ in talents so I didn't get a chance to play with that yet. I need to do some more research, like I said I don't really play DK much. If you or anyone else has some advice on how to make it better let me know.

----------


## daveyboyuk

the thing i notice with 2h is downtime dunno if its even possible for pqr to detect character is doin nothing but it would be handy to fill in those waiting times

----------


## Gabbz

Btw sheepmoon something is fishy with combustion.
if you put *print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)*
after your SpellStopCasting() you will notices sometimes that it prints the ignitelastdamage but Combustion wont "fire".

I have same problem with my script and its based on your combustion handler. TBH i had the problem before so i tried yours with a modification to the IgniteCompare but the problem is still there.
It might be that PQR is spamming SpellStopCasting so Combustion isnt getting used but not sure why and how

----------


## Sheepmoon

> the thing i notice with 2h is downtime dunno if its even possible for pqr to detect character is doin nothing but it would be handy to fill in those waiting times


Not 100% what you mean by downtime but yes sometimes you don't have any procs and there are no runes and not enough runic power to do anything. I think thats just how 2H frost is, like I said though I am not super familiar with dk's but I remember 2H was always starved for resources.




> Btw sheepmoon something is fishy with combustion.
> if you put *print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)*
> after your SpellStopCasting() you will notices sometimes that it prints the ignitelastdamage but Combustion wont "fire".
> 
> I have same problem with my script and its based on your combustion handler. TBH i had the problem before so i tried yours with a modification to the IgniteCompare but the problem is still there.
> It might be that PQR is spamming SpellStopCasting so Combustion isnt getting used but not sure why and how


Yeah I have noticed that but I thought it was maybe a latency issue since I play outside of US with around 300 latency. Unless its munching the ignite and there is a delay from when the last fireball or pyro is cast. I read ghostcrawler post something recently about having a .25 second delay in pyro and fireball and also something to do with travel time of the spell. Didn't totally understand what that was all about. Its possible between the client and and server delay then any delay in pqr reading the combat log then having to react its causing problems. All just theory though to be honest I have no idea but I might have to play around and see what I can learn about it.

Also my ignite compare where I am using like 3 different variables was just trying to eliminate a lua bug I had earlier which turned out to be something else. I could probably clean that up a bit but I wasn't sure at the time how floating point numbers were going to work with that code when I was dividing the spell power. Pretty sure I can put it back to how I had it originally. I might do that later today and see how it works.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Sheep, I just ran Hour of Twilight and I really like the firemage-profile so far. 37k on last boss (TW, VP-trinket) with only 383ilvl. And it seemed to fire off Combustion well for me. Cheers!

----------


## Sheepmoon

Frost DK 2h profile updated.
Thanks to daveyboyuk for his testing and feed back made some improvements.




> Btw sheepmoon something is fishy with combustion.
> if you put *print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)*
> after your SpellStopCasting() you will notices sometimes that it prints the ignitelastdamage but Combustion wont "fire".
> 
> I have same problem with my script and its based on your combustion handler. TBH i had the problem before so i tried yours with a modification to the IgniteCompare but the problem is still there.
> It might be that PQR is spamming SpellStopCasting so Combustion isnt getting used but not sure why and how


You know just now I was fixing some issues with my frost dk code and I think I worked out what the problem is. Had a similar issue with an ability not triggering when it should almost like it had a small delay when it was checking if the spell was ready then it would end up skipping it. Anyway I figured out what it was, not sure why since it really makes no sense but I will try the same fix with the combustion code tomorrow.

----------


## Gabbz

> You know just now I was fixing some issues with my frost dk code and I think I worked out what the problem is. Had a similar issue with an ability not triggering when it should almost like it had a small delay when it was checking if the spell was ready then it would end up skipping it. Anyway I figured out what it was, not sure why since it really makes no sense but I will try the same fix with the combustion code tomorrow.


I noticed PQR actually press the "spell" cause i can se on my UI that it tries to cast Combustion but it never cast and skips it. But a few seconds later it tries again and Combustion Fires..
Post when you think you have figured out why

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheep I have to say great work on the Moonkin profile, I just tried it out (400ilvl) in a HOT and did 60k on Archbishop Benedictus, no TW/BL. Just had to check "require combat to execute" since it didnt let me go flightform otherwise (cancels it and made me fall to the ground xD)

----------


## Sheepmoon

PRIEST DISC LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7htj87y4mxt8taq

1 rotation
DiscPVE - Manages most cooldowns automatically, Left Control to place Barrier at mouse location, hold Left Shift to spam Prayer of Mending, set tank to focus and it will keep high uptime of PW: Shield on your focus target, mouseover Purify, keep the boss or some enemy target so mindbender has something to attack.

Ok now please read this!
The healing profiles are much harder to perfect, please give constructive feedback!
I just made this and tested in LFR in my dps gear and it seemed very mana efficient, it may need some adjusting I only tested 4 bosses in LFR so far.
It is designed for talents Mindbender and Power Infusion.

*Full credit and much love to Sheuron for his data file. Made it so easy for me to get this profile working fast!

----------


## Sheepmoon

Disc Priest profile up. Check it out and give me some feedback!




> I noticed PQR actually press the "spell" cause i can se on my UI that it tries to cast Combustion but it never cast and skips it. But a few seconds later it tries again and Combustion Fires..
> Post when you think you have figured out why


Ok so I had a look at it last night and it wasn't what I thought. What i think now is that the ignites are getting munched and its all an issue with the delay between when spells are cast and when they are actually hitting the target then the extra delay until the first ignite ticks plus the client/server latency. Honestly I don't know what else it is other than that, it has a high ignite then it is trying to activate the combustion but it is on gcd so doesn't activate instantly and suddenly it updates with a lower ignite and cancels it.




> Sheep I have to say great work on the Moonkin profile, I just tried it out (400ilvl) in a HOT and did 60k on Archbishop Benedictus, no TW/BL. Just had to check "require combat to execute" since it didnt let me go flightform otherwise (cancels it and made me fall to the ground xD)


Oh lol, I never tested something like that, it checks if you are mounted but not flight form >.<
I can put in a check for it though its pretty simple.

----------


## shuklu

Okay I'm sorry I don't have anymore information to come with, but here goes. I can't get your mage, frost pve, to work. It just spam an ability that doesn't gets cast and then stops. At that point I can't even cast any spells or abilities myself anymore. I have to relogg to get it work again. I really do looooove all your other profiles and are so grateful for what you do! Is there anything I can do to give you more information on what is going on, please let me know! 

Also: The same thing happens with sheurons frost mage profile.

----------


## scottoski

Same here none of the frost mage seems to work, pvp cast the buffs on yourself then locks up

----------


## Meatglue

> Same here none of the frost mage seems to work, pvp cast the buffs on yourself then locks up


Ditto to both frost and fire not working. Just buffs and icy veins.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Ok I will have a look at the mage profiles. Can you let me know what version PQR you are using for the people who are having problems with it? Also which talents.
Umm idk what else, just any information you think may be helpful. The mage profiles all work well for me and other people then some people it doesn't work, I just need to figure out what is different that is causing a problem. =/

Edit - Are there any Lua errors being reported? Also if you can turn debug mode on in PQR and see which ability it is stopping at. Also check the rotation and make sure I haven't left the Lifeblood ability in by accident. If someone who is having problems and knows their way around PQR a little bit if you remove each ability from the rotation one at a time starting from the > Initialise ability and see which ability makes it work when you remove it. I can't reproduce the problem at all so I have no idea where to start looking for a problem.

----------


## Meatglue

2.18 and 2.19 are the exact same per Xelper. For your frost PvP, the talents I am using are PoM, Ice Barrier, Ring of Frost, Cold Snap, and Frost Bomb. I tried removing the talents in your rotation I did not pick up like Scorch and Nether Tempest.

----------


## Taran32

> Ok I will have a look at the mage profiles. Can you let me know what version PQR you are using for the people who are having problems with it? Also which talents.
> Umm idk what else, just any information you think may be helpful. The mage profiles all work well for me and other people then some people it doesn't work, I just need to figure out what is different that is causing a problem. =/
> 
> Edit - Are there any Lua errors being reported? Also if you can turn debug mode on in PQR and see which ability it is stopping at. I can't reproduce the problem at all so I have no idea where to start looking for a problem.


Just checked it myself, Sheep, and it only seems to happen if I glyph Icy Veins. Maybe the Profile gets confused about what to cast because the glyph changes the way Frostbolt functions. Not really sure, but I was able to solve the problem and cast normally as long as Icy Veins wasn't glyphed. Best to start there.

----------


## Meatglue

I do have it glyphed as it is the viable option, I will try another too as well.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> I do have it glyphed as it is the viable option, I will try another too as well.


Ok but you also said Fire profile didn't work but fire doesn't have icey veins? Maybe another problem.

Anyway I can look at the glyph problem now. That is the one that makes it shoot 3 x icelance or frostbolt i think? I will get the glyph and test it myself.

Thanks so much for the feedback and help with troubleshooting.

Edit- Haha the crappy realm my mage is on has no icey veins glyph on the AH. I will try to find a scribe to make it for me!

----------


## Meatglue

Yep, it's the glyph.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Yep, it's the glyph.


Thanks very much for putting the time in to test and work out the problem. I can fix it as soon as I get the glyph, I am spamming trade now looking for a scribe!

Edit - Ok so when you glyph icy veins it actually morphs the icy veins spell and gives it a different spell id. I just need to put in a check to see if the glyph is used or not and then call icy veins by the correct id.

----------


## scottoski

Fire works fine for me though!!! Thank you

----------


## Sheepmoon

Frost Mage PVE and PVP now fixed for icy veins glyph. It will detect if you have the glyph or not and uses the correct spell id for icy veins.

Please try it and tell me how it works.

Also I plan to clean up this thread a bit. Had some good suggestions from people on ways to make it easier to find and download the latest profile updates. I started my own thread because the main PQR thread is so big and cluttered and people always complained how hard it was to find profiles. Now it seems my own thread is the same. =(

----------


## maleth

Hey Sheepmoon, I'm trying to use your Boomkin profiles for PVP, is there any way I can put a pause rotation into it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think simply pressing Alt should be sufficient for that, since they use alt+x and alt+z for rotation-switches. I dont know but thats what I would use, anyway.

----------


## Taran32

> I think simply pressing Alt should be sufficient for that, since they use alt+x and alt+z for rotation-switches. I dont know but thats what I would use, anyway.


Did you have any plans for Feral/Boomkin PvP profiles specifically? I was very interested in those considering they'd have the added utility that PvP requires.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You'd have to ask Sheep about that. Im still trying to figure out how to make pause-rotation working.

----------


## scottoski

Since the new patch I cant get anything to work? and ideas?

----------


## scottoski

its telling me edit mode disabled

----------


## Sheepmoon

> its telling me edit mode disabled


You need to update offsets for PQR to work with the new wow patch. Go to the main PQR thread if you are having trouble with it still.




> @Sheepmoon,
> 
> Been using your Elemental Shaman rotation with some good success. About 36k dps in DS in 406 gear (which is about 1/4 less than before the patch). But as you said, its a basic rotation. Looking forward to your updates for it.
> 
> +rep.


Yeah sadly I haven't had time to get back to that. I made it quickly and have been busy with other profiles sorry. I know exactly what it needs though, just need to get around to it.

Been too trying to do too many profiles. In the future I might just work only on a couple of main profiles. I have been trying to do everything everyone wants like people asked for weeks for a Disc priest profile and when I make it only gets 12 downloads and no feedback. Same with most of them now over 3000 downloads but only a few people report back if they are working well or not.

----------


## Sheepmoon

WARLOCK DEMONOLOGY PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?92yb0641j70y2ew

3 rotations inside
PVE - Using Grimoire of Supremacy talent
"trash" rotation - holds cooldowns
AoE - Just spams hellfire really, can't work out how to make a good aoe for this spec =/

Will dot focus target.

This was a pain to program the metamorphosis code. I got it working ok but would like some feedback, I only tested it on dummys so far.

***Change Log***
Metamorphosis code improved
Some other minor changes and bugfixes
Focus target multidotting added
Some other small changes

----------


## Sheepmoon

WARRIOR FURY PVE LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6c6bmh2kqobcnr7

3 rotations inside
PVE - Using Dragon Roar talent, Glyph of Unending Rage, Glyph of Colossus Smash. Left shift to Heroic Leap to your mouse pointer.
AoE 2-3 - Uses Cleave for 2-3 targets
AoE 4+ Uses Whirlwind for 4 or more targets

***Change Log***
Heroic Leap added
A few other changes, improved dps.
Improved AoE code
Improved Battle Shout code
Removed Recklessness from rotation (just activate it when you need to yourself)

----------


## lantus

Used your Disc priest profile for a few instance and did some pvp with it. It looks like its working great! The only thing I've noticed is that I don't think it's using the CDs properly. I've noticed that it's casting Pain Suppression and Inner Focus. However, I don't believe I've seen it cast Archangel, Spirit Shell, or Power Infusion yet. Overall, it's an excellent profile; appreciate the hard work!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for the new profiles for Warlock and Warrior, really appreciate it going to try out Warr-profile now!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheep, I would love if you borrowed the mouseover+leftctrl+heroic leap-function from sheurons Warrior-profile. Its very handy when the rotation is going and you cant use heroic leap manually. Other than that great job so far, I just attacked the wrong dummies in Org (93-ones durr) so I'll go for a HOT-dungeon and come back later

Edit: I fixed it myself, borrowed this code from a profile called Simcraft made by *Knightnova1*. Placed it right under the battle shout in the list:

Heroic Leap with left-ctrl macro:



> local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")
> 
> --heroic leap
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> return true end

----------


## mrsalvas

feedback about the demo warlock rotation.

i keep get this error in boht trash en normal rotation.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 09/12/12 09:43:00
Count: 1003
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) =..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

this error happen in demonic form at approx 70% of demonic fury and it turn back to the normal form with this error. is it normal to get back in normal and use only 30% of demonic fury each time ?

and any chance to see a AOE roation + something like curruption and bane of doom on mouse over ?

thx for your work, peace

----------


## Sheepmoon

Not sure I don't really play lock thats why it was one of the last profiles i worked on. I just went by simcraft action list which activates metamorphosis at 900 fury then turns it off when it drops below 750 unless you have another dps buff up. If there is a better way of doing it then let me know but the rotations i have read so far say to keep fury between 800-900.

It was just a basic rotation i made and tested on the dummy, I will add more spells and talents and aoe some time soon.

Also that bug I will have a look at it thankyou for the feedback =)

----------


## daveyboyuk

> You need to update offsets for PQR to work with the new wow patch. Go to the main PQR thread if you are having trouble with it still.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sadly I haven't had time to get back to that. I made it quickly and have been busy with other profiles sorry. I know exactly what it needs though, just need to get around to it.
> 
> Been too trying to do too many profiles. In the future I might just work only on a couple of main profiles. I have been trying to do everything everyone wants like people asked for weeks for a Disc priest profile and when I make it only gets 12 downloads and no feedback. Same with most of them now over 3000 downloads but only a few people report back if they are working well or not.


thx for lock profile will give it a bash i downloaded youre disc profile but havent tried it yet , so many new profiles to test atm and not enough hours in the day  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit:- demo so much fun xd would like to see Metamorphasis up a while longer tho other than that works perfect ty again

----------


## Sheepmoon

Yeah it was just basic rotation to work out some bugs. I updated it now it will keep demon form up as long as you have a major buff like time warp or dark soul or whatever. I just haven't uploaded it yet.

But yeah everything I have read about it says you only pop demon form to stop from capping fury, so pop it at 900 fury and do a few casts then when it is under 800 fury switch back to normal. Unless you have a big buff then you keep in demon form while you have the buff.

Makes no sense to me but thats what all the guides i have read say and the simulationcraft action list and i even spoke to a couple of top raiding locks tonight and they all said the same thing.

Its not a spec I really play so I am open minded about it if someone can point me to some better theorycrafting for demo.

----------


## Taran32

Sheep, 

Is there a way you could possibly incorporate Knight's SImcraft Arms profile into an Arms PvP profile that includes Hamstring as needed, Shockwave usage off CD, Piercing Howl as needed, Disarm if applicable, and the Heroic Leap code Ninjaderp linked on the previous page? It'd be something very close to Bu-Ba's old Warrior profile, and that one sadly doesn't work in the current patch. 

In essence, it'd basically take the best DPS code from Knight's and add the PvP utility/stun/rooting pressure. I'd do it myself, but I don't know how to combine those. Is that something you could create for the level 85-90 grind? Other writers are waiting till 90 to make them and I'd really like to try it in current BGs.

----------


## Decaed

Your Hunter BM PvP profile is amazingly good. Thank you so much for your hand work. + rep for you, mate.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Fury Warrior updated - heroic leap added and improved dps
Demo Warlock updated - better metamorphosis code




> Sheep, 
> 
> Is there a way you could possibly incorporate Knight's SImcraft Arms profile into an Arms PvP profile that includes Hamstring as needed, Shockwave usage off CD, Piercing Howl as needed, Disarm if applicable, and the Heroic Leap code Ninjaderp linked on the previous page? It'd be something very close to Bu-Ba's old Warrior profile, and that one sadly doesn't work in the current patch. 
> 
> In essence, it'd basically take the best DPS code from Knight's and add the PvP utility/stun/rooting pressure. I'd do it myself, but I don't know how to combine those. Is that something you could create for the level 85-90 grind? Other writers are waiting till 90 to make them and I'd really like to try it in current BGs.


Hi, I think if you really want to use someone elses profile you should ask them about it. If you have some feedback for my warrior profile I would love to hear it, it was just updated with heroic leap and improved dps code.




> Your Hunter BM PvP profile is amazingly good. Thank you so much for your hand work. + rep for you, mate.


Thankyou, it means a lot to get feedback like this.

----------


## daveyboyuk

what talents are you using and glyphs for demo sheep im getting the same error as mrsalvas

----------


## temp123

Top profiles bud, been runing with mostly all classes in end content, and yet u managed to release so many of them and so quick.

----------


## Taran32

> Fury Warrior updated - heroic leap added and improved dps
> Demo Warlock updated - better metamorphosis code
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I think if you really want to use someone elses profile you should ask them about it. If you have some feedback for my warrior profile I would love to hear it, it was just updated with heroic leap and improved dps code.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou, it means a lot to get feedback like this.


I was more or less hoping you could do some kind of collaboration  :Smile: . And to echo what others have been saying, your BM PvP rotation has been incredibly fun to use. Good to see other top quality Hunter PvP profiles out there. + repped you before, but I'll pass some along again.

----------


## Meatglue

Sheep, had a suggestion for you to perfect the frost pvp profile. Can you add a modifier to switch from Mage to Frost?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for your awesome profiles, been using your Moonkin-profile with loads of success while progressing DShc with my new guild (we started yesterday, got 8/8 down tonight). 

+rep coming your way!

----------


## Sheepmoon

> what talents are you using and glyphs for demo sheep im getting the same error as mrsalvas


Is this with the latest release? I just updated it again and I can't repeat that error. I changed the metamorphosis codes so it is not using spell checks, it activates by stance switching and deactivates it using cancel aura. I have no idea how that can cause a spellbookitem check problem. The only talent that matters that it uses is the Grimoire of Supremacy and glyph of Syphon Life.

Is the rotation stopping or is it just throwing out the lua error but keeps working anyway?




> Top profiles bud, been runing with mostly all classes in end content, and yet u managed to release so many of them and so quick.


Yeah I use PQR myself and I also play many classes and specs so really its just a case of making profiles that I wanted for myself and if they seem to work ok I just release them. I will probably take a break now until MoP is released, I have been working every day on these and they are going to need to be updated again for level 85-90 anyway.




> I was more or less hoping you could do some kind of collaboration . And to echo what others have been saying, your BM PvP rotation has been incredibly fun to use. Good to see other top quality Hunter PvP profiles out there. + repped you before, but I'll pass some along again.


Oh sure, I just mean that I also have an Arms profile I made, I was wondering why you want me to use someone elses profile. If there is a problem with my Arms profile I would rather improve that than work on someone elses. Thankyou though, I will maybe add some pvp utility to it but I don't have any pvp gear on my warrior so its hard to test, I would just get 1 shot in pvp.




> Sheep, had a suggestion for you to perfect the frost pvp profile. Can you add a modifier to switch from Mage to Frost?


I thought about that, my old profile before 5.0.4 had armor switching but that was when it was instant cast. For arena it will be easier to do because I understand in MoP you can see the enemy team now while you are in the waiting area so it could switch to the correct armor. What I can do for bgs is just assign it to a key like you say so you can toggle the armor yourself when it is the best time to do it. Its a good suggestion thankyou.




> Thanks for your awesome profiles, been using your Moonkin-profile with loads of success while progressing DShc with my new guild (we started yesterday, got 8/8 down tonight). 
> 
> +rep coming your way!


Glad that it works ok for you. Once MoP raids are out I will start adding raid specific code if it is needed to suit the new fights.

----------


## daveyboyuk

it chucks the error out first time i activate the profile after that i dont see it again doesnt seem to break rotation or anything i was only curious in case u specced a talent different than me

edit:- downloaded latest lock profile still get the error only once on first time loading it so wouldnt worry about it doesnt hurt it as far as i can tell

----------


## abwesend890

I tryed out your Fire Mage Profile Monday... it's just amazing. Doing more DMG than a Fire Mage with Heroic Items...
I can't give you more Rep ;(

----------


## Taran32

Sheep,

I didn't realize you had an Arms profile yourself, so my mistake on that. But yeah I would love if you could add some of the utility I posted up above, as even at 85, it would add a ton of fun to the leveling process.

----------


## bauwoo

Your Frost PVP rocks.

----------


## Meatglue

> I thought about that, my old profile before 5.0.4 had armor switching but that was when it was instant cast. For arena it will be easier to do because I understand in MoP you can see the enemy team now while you are in the waiting area so it could switch to the correct armor. What I can do for bgs is just assign it to a key like you say so you can toggle the armor yourself when it is the best time to do it. Its a good suggestion thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that it works ok for you. Once MoP raids are out I will start adding raid specific code if it is needed to suit the new fights.


Yeah, as of right now in bgs, if I switch to frost it changes right back to Mage.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Disc Priest PvP? please  :Frown:

----------


## Fpr525

I concur with this statement ..... Your frost mage PvP profile is awesome!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Disc Priest PvP? please


If you want him to make a disc priest, I think you could be a little more motivating than that. How would you want it to work, what modifiers should be used for what etc, etc? Anything like that would help.

----------


## VersaGER

> This will be a thread for my personal profiles.
> 
> I have experience writing profiles for many classes now since the beginning of PQR. I am a heroic raider with pvp experience also and I have used these profiles to get many world ranks and pvp rating over the last year. I will be doing public releases for most classes and specs, I am willing to take on special projects as well. Profiles are based on functionality and simplicity for best results and minimum bugs.
> 
> Currently I have many new 5.0.4 profiles for level 85 and I will continue to upgrade and improve these for level 90 when MoP comes out.
> 
> Profiles now include:
> Paladin Holy
> Paladin Ret
> ...



very good! thx

----------


## happydado

Hi m8 your work is perfect in frost mage pvp.
It is possible have 1 fire pvp to.
Tnx for all.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Disc Priest PvP? please


I might make something for that on the weekend.




> Hi m8 your work is perfect in frost mage pvp.
> It is possible have 1 fire pvp to.
> Tnx for all.


I might do something on the weekend. I had so much fun as frost in PVP I didn't even look at fire yet.




> Hey Sheepmoon,
> 
> While using the Elemental Shaman rotation, I noticed that it seems to lag on some DS bosses, for example switching between Gariona and Warmaster, it will just stop for about 10 seconds and then pick up the dps on Warmaster after you tab from Gariona to him. Similar issues on the Arms and Tentacles in Madness, PQR (or the rotation) just seems to stop on the arm, but will be fine on the bolt or the corruption. Just wanted to point that out.
> 
> Maybe it will be better when you get an updated Elemental Shaman rotation, might be my talents or something.
> 
> Awesome job you are doing so far, Mage Frost is very nice, as is the DK -2H routines.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Ok thanks for the feedback. I actually didn't have a chance to test those profiles in DS, I will take a look at them and see what is causing problems.

----------


## TheKingCoop

> This will be a thread for my personal profiles.
> 
> I have experience writing profiles for many classes now since the beginning of PQR. I am a heroic raider with pvp experience also and I have used these profiles to get many world ranks and pvp rating over the last year. I will be doing public releases for most classes and specs, I am willing to take on special projects as well. Profiles are based on functionality and simplicity for best results and minimum bugs.
> 
> Currently I have many new 5.0.4 profiles for level 85 and I will continue to upgrade and improve these for level 90 when MoP comes out.
> 
> Profiles now include:
> Paladin Holy
> Paladin Ret
> ...


Hey mate, any chance you could create another post, or shoot me a PM about how to use these? Sorry for being a noob but, only just bought my HB tonight!

Thanks man! +rep

----------


## Camaris

> Hey mate, any chance you could create another post, or shoot me a PM about how to use these? Sorry for being a noob but, only just bought my HB tonight!
> 
> Thanks man! +rep


Not sure if you posted in the wrong thread by accident, these profiles are for use with PQR, you just download the files above and put them in the class specific profiles folder.

----------


## Waffle

Hey Sheep, your Frost mage PvP file is indeed very good, but I do have some suggestions. Could you perhaps add a toggle to have Water Elemental's freeze automatically used on mouse over for another freeze for Deep Freeze? And maybe add a range change or facing check to Frozen Orb? If I have someone targeted despite being out of ranged or not facing them it will still cast and not end up hitting anything. Thanks for the hard work you put into your profiles, they definitely are great.

Edit : nevermind, just noticed that Shift does the Elemental Freeze.

----------


## geekdude2001

Your demo lock profile works really well, thanks a lot.

----------


## lepdzor

Hey Sheep,

My apologies for not getting onto this sooner. I have given your warrior profiles a go now and I must say the single target one is excellent. Although I would suggest just making the trash rotation your main profile as the only difference is recklessness (a CD which players should really be using themselves anyway on a boss fight). As for the 2 AoE profiles - I can't get them to AoE at all. Both seem to just continue the single target rotation for me.

----------


## lostwalker

SheepMoon

Great profiles and thanks for all the hard work. Would you be able to put the ability notes for each class in the Rotation & Profile section of the PQR client? Basically just cut the class note you have for each class on here and paste it into the PQR rotation notes section. It would be very helpful.

Thanks Again

----------


## mrsalvas

feedback and suggestion about your demo warlock profile

first, thx you for the profile :P 

second, i noticed that when you have more then 1 stack of molten core, the profile alternate soule fire and shadow bolt even if there is molten core stack.

third, when you are in demon form and you are moving the profile dont do nothing, he should cast touch of chaos

finaly, for the AoE rotation, the profile should turn into demon form, do immolation aura, hand of gul'dan and void ray.

continue your nice work man.  :Big Grin:

----------


## OnionsTich

the pvp priest profile works great untill i get close to a target! then the game freezes up!

----------


## wrnz

Heya Sheepmoon  :Smile: 

I just love your Retri Paladin CC, however!  :Smile:  I would really like sometimes to control my CD's myself instead of it bursting right away when i switch to the Single Target rotation.

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## luburium

*I loved your frost PvP Profile, maybe you can make a PvP Retri too? cause you're really good at doing them, also post a donation link I need to give you some credit for this fine work.*

----------


## Decaed

I've tried a few more of your profiles, and they're pretty damn sweet. You're getting my daily rep from now on for your awesome work. Thank you so much for sharing them.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Just a quick update, I have been away from wow for a few days now so nothing much has happened with the profiles. But I will be doing an update for most profiles this week and trying to put in all the good suggestions everyone has given me. Also I will try and make things a bit easier to find the latest version profiles and how to use them.




> Hey Sheep,
> 
> My apologies for not getting onto this sooner. I have given your warrior profiles a go now and I must say the single target one is excellent. Although I would suggest just making the trash rotation your main profile as the only difference is recklessness (a CD which players should really be using themselves anyway on a boss fight). As for the 2 AoE profiles - I can't get them to AoE at all. Both seem to just continue the single target rotation for me.


Thanks for feedback. Good idea with recklessness, I might even set it to a keybind instead. I made some changes to the AoE rotations they will be up later today.




> SheepMoon
> 
> Great profiles and thanks for all the hard work. Would you be able to put the ability notes for each class in the Rotation & Profile section of the PQR client? Basically just cut the class note you have for each class on here and paste it into the PQR rotation notes section. It would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks Again


Very good idea, I will start doing that for all the profiles. Hopefully I have time to get them all done today.




> feedback and suggestion about your demo warlock profile
> 
> first, thx you for the profile :P 
> 
> second, i noticed that when you have more then 1 stack of molten core, the profile alternate soule fire and shadow bolt even if there is molten core stack.
> 
> third, when you are in demon form and you are moving the profile dont do nothing, he should cast touch of chaos
> 
> finaly, for the AoE rotation, the profile should turn into demon form, do immolation aura, hand of gul'dan and void ray.
> ...


I will take another look at the AoE rotation. The Soul Fire I deliberately put a delay in because sometimes it would cast with one stack then immediately cast a 2nd soul fire with no stacks. But I have a better way to fix that now, should be up later today.




> the pvp priest profile works great untill i get close to a target! then the game freezes up!


Do you have void tendrils specced?




> Heya Sheepmoon 
> 
> I just love your Retri Paladin CC, however!  I would really like sometimes to control my CD's myself instead of it bursting right away when i switch to the Single Target rotation.
> 
> Thanks!


Thankyou, there should be a rotation called "trash" which holds all the cd's for you.




> *I loved your frost PvP Profile, maybe you can make a PvP Retri too? cause you're really good at doing them, also post a donation link I need to give you some credit for this fine work.*


I might take a look at Ret PVP soon. There is an email address in my signature you can use it for paypal donations if you like. Any small amount is appreciated. Thankyou!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What's your disc pve profile like? raid-quality?

----------


## lepdzor

> Thanks for feedback. Good idea with recklessness, I might even set it to a keybind instead. I made some changes to the AoE rotations they will be up later today.


Its off the GCD so players can just put it onto their bars themselves. Will keep an eye out for the AoE changes. At present am using your profile for single target and Shueron's for AoE. I do love the idea of the 2 separate AoE profiles however so I can cleave properly. Keep up the good work  :Smile: 

Also just as a side note is there any way to move heroic leap from shift to say, control. A lot of ingame functions use the shift key is all. Similarly if possible can battle shout only cast in combat? Its part of the prepull for DPS warriors as it generates some rage. It will also dismount you to shout even if you only touch the ground for a moment - this has lead to a couple of funny deaths while flying. Relatively minor stuff for these last points.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Similarly if possible can battle shout only cast in combat? Its part of the prepull for DPS warriors as it generates some rage. It will also dismount you to shout even if you only touch the ground for a moment - this has lead to a couple of funny deaths while flying. Relatively minor stuff for these last points.


Check "Require combat to execute" in rotations editor for the profile.

----------


## Meatglue

On the Mage Frost PvP profile I noticed it'll attack any mob around while dueling. I thought about it and when I am leveling to 90 and using the pvp profile I don't wanna be aggro'ing everything around and popping all my cd's. Is there a change I can make?

----------


## Sheepmoon

Ok sorry I haven't replied much lately, I have been checking on the thread and I have been reading everyones feedback and suggestions.

I have actually been going through every single profile and making small changes, trying to improve things and implement everyones suggestions. Most of the things everyone has posted in the last few pages I have done plus lots of other new things. I was just waiting until everything was finished then I will upload all the new profiles at once. Hopefully I can get it done today but its been more work than I have had time for lately.

I did a lot of groundwork to make it easier to make pvp profiles now so should be more coming out soon.

----------


## lepdzor

Awesome. Keep up the great work and if you need anyone to help out with testing please feel free to drop me a private message. Have 85s of all classes, raid geared.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Sheepmoon question for Paladin Holy PvE.. is it worth using AoE for dungeons? like what's the difference.. it like barely uses any AoE spells I've noticed and are they basically the same, non-aoe and aoe? except for the fact AoE has two more spells?

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Sheepmoon question for Paladin Holy PvE.. is it worth using AoE for dungeons? like what's the difference.. it like barely uses any AoE spells I've noticed and are they basically the same, non-aoe and aoe? except for the fact AoE has two more spells?


Hi, AoE I think is more efficient in raid type situations. Normally in a dungeon you won't get everyone taking lots of damage all at the same time. AoE will prioritise Light of Dawn over Word of Glory that is the main difference. What i normally do is have both profiles assigned in PQR so I can switch between them depending on the situation. For example hit control-X for normal rotation and control-Z for AoE. The other thing is even in a raid if everyone is spread out I use normal rotation because the aoe heals will not hit many people.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

That's true and Paladin's are more single-target/Tank healers, I've noticed in some dungeons.. when the tank sucks or certain pulls AoE healing is needed.
Also does it ever use Holy Raid? or do you need to hold down a key for it..

----------


## PCharlesAA

I havent tried any of your profiles, but +rep for the incredible amount of work you've put into this.

----------


## Taran32

> Ok sorry I haven't replied much lately, I have been checking on the thread and I have been reading everyones feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I have actually been going through every single profile and making small changes, trying to improve things and implement everyones suggestions. Most of the things everyone has posted in the last few pages I have done plus lots of other new things. I was just waiting until everything was finished then I will upload all the new profiles at once. Hopefully I can get it done today but its been more work than I have had time for lately.
> 
> I did a lot of groundwork to make it easier to make pvp profiles now so should be more coming out soon.


Very excited about this! +Rep. Love your PvP profiles so far.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dang gotta spread some rep until I can +rep you again Sheep, excited about your updates to the profiles!

----------


## rsanviral

Hey sheep, thank you for your work.

Tossed a private message and rep your way. Thanks again.

----------


## Sheepmoon

MAGE FIRE PVP LEVEL 85 WoW patch 5.0.4
UPDATED 21/9/12
SM-MageFire-PVP.rar

1 rotation
Fire PVP - Designed for talents Scorch, Ice Barrier, Ring of Frost, Cauterize. On use spell power trinket in 2nd trinket slot.
Ring of Frost on mouseover when you hold down Left Control.
Will keep up Ice Barrier, auto Nova and Cone of Cold, Dragons Breath, auto Blink, Spellsteal, Counterspell, Remove Curse.

If you have a gnome mage there is code for Escape Artist racial ability, you will need to insert it in the rotation just above Blink if you want to use it.

*Full credit to Sheuron for mouseover abilities

----------


## Sheepmoon

Ok friends today I finally did a BIG update. Every single profile has been updated, some have small changes and some have lots of big changes.
I included notes in all the profiles now to make it easier for people to see how they work, which hotkeys activate certain abilities and which talents are supported.

I am working on setting up a better system for my profiles to make it easier for everyone to get the latest updates. Should be ready sometime soon.

Also new Fire PVP profile is up, check it out!

This is the last update now until after MoP is released. Then profiles will be updated for level 90 talents.

If you love using any of my profiles and want to make any small donation you can paypal me at - [email protected]




> feedback and suggestion about your demo warlock profile
> 
> first, thx you for the profile :P 
> 
> second, i noticed that when you have more then 1 stack of molten core, the profile alternate soule fire and shadow bolt even if there is molten core stack.
> 
> third, when you are in demon form and you are moving the profile dont do nothing, he should cast touch of chaos
> 
> finaly, for the AoE rotation, the profile should turn into demon form, do immolation aura, hand of gul'dan and void ray.
> ...


Made the change to soul fire. Still need to work on a good aoe rotation though. Added focus multi dot now too. Check it out.




> Its off the GCD so players can just put it onto their bars themselves. Will keep an eye out for the AoE changes. At present am using your profile for single target and Shueron's for AoE. I do love the idea of the 2 separate AoE profiles however so I can cleave properly. Keep up the good work 
> 
> Also just as a side note is there any way to move heroic leap from shift to say, control. A lot of ingame functions use the shift key is all. Similarly if possible can battle shout only cast in combat? Its part of the prepull for DPS warriors as it generates some rage. It will also dismount you to shout even if you only touch the ground for a moment - this has lead to a couple of funny deaths while flying. Relatively minor stuff for these last points.


Made all your changes, thanks for the feedback. Check out the latest version.




> On the Mage Frost PvP profile I noticed it'll attack any mob around while dueling. I thought about it and when I am leveling to 90 and using the pvp profile I don't wanna be aggro'ing everything around and popping all my cd's. Is there a change I can make?


Yeah the pvp profiles will aggressively attack anything basically they are designed only for bg's and fast target switching. If you rather use the PVP profile for leveling (which makes sense since it has more cc and self healing included) just need to put in the initialise code from the PVE version. Let me know if you have trouble with it I can try and help when I have some spare time.




> That's true and Paladin's are more single-target/Tank healers, I've noticed in some dungeons.. when the tank sucks or certain pulls AoE healing is needed.
> Also does it ever use Holy Raid? or do you need to hold down a key for it..


Only using holy radiance when you hold down the shift key. Honestly it cost so much mana now I almost never use it. Just made something to work with the new talents and mana for this patch, when MoP comes out I will need to rewrite all my healing profiles for level 90 anyway.




> Hey sheep, thank you for your work.
> 
> Tossed a private message and rep your way. Thanks again.


Thankyou and thankyou to everyone who is repping me and giving me great feedback on my profiles. I make many improvements based on peoples feedback.

----------


## Decaed

I've been eagerly awaiting these updates. Time for some testing! + rep for your continued, awesome work!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Just noticed your Holy PvE Paladin Profiles don't have the data file anymore, is it not required?

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Just noticed your Holy PvE Paladin Profiles don't have the data file anymore, is it not required?


No it is not required anymore. I just included it into the abilities now.

----------


## shuklu

Sheepmoon!

First of all: I love and use all of your profiles with great satisfaction. 
Secondly: I love you. 

Now my question: How do I initiate AOE mode with your elemental profile? And would it be possible to consider this: While holding left shift or left control the profile spams only chain lightening?

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Sheepmoon!
> 
> First of all: I love and use all of your profiles with great satisfaction. 
> Secondly: I love you. 
> 
> Now my question: How do I initiate AOE mode with your elemental profile? And would it be possible to consider this: While holding left shift or left control the profile spams only chain lightening?


Hi, the way I personally use my profiles is to load in the main PVE rotation in rotation 1 which you can turn on and off with Alt + X by default. Then I have the AoE profile in rotation 2 which is set to Alt + Z. Rotations where I use a "trash" profile I put in rotation 3 and set it to Alt + C.

That way you can easily switch between which rotation you need. For example on Yor'sahj I start on the boss with the PVE single target rotation, when the black slime is up and all the adds spawn I hit Alt + Z and it instantly switches to the AoE rotation, and once all the adds are dead I hit Alt + X again to go back to the single target rotation.

I could add chain lightning to a keybind but the AoE rotation also will use the magma totem and I use the keybind to place earthquake instead.

It could be technically possible to program everything into one profile and I have seen other profile writers do things like that but personally I like to have seperate rotations that are user activated. There are a few reasons, one is to keep each profile code clean and simple and also to provide a consistent way for me to be able to "play" all the different classes and specs I use. As a dps I usually only want to do 3 rotations - all out single target using all dps cooldowns - or single target but holding back the major cooldowns and saving them - or multi target aoe. This way whether I play mage or priest or warrior or anything I just have 3 simple rotations to cover each situation with the same keybinds to activate them.

Even if it is programmed all into one profile you still need to press some key to switch between aoe or single target or to use dps cooldowns. Easiest just to use the built in multi rotation switching that PQR offers and then I can save keybinds like shift and control in the profile for special abilities.

Hope I explained it ok.

----------


## shuklu

> Hi, the way I personally use my profiles is to load in the main PVE rotation in rotation 1 which you can turn on and off with Alt + X by default. Then I have the AoE profile in rotation 2 which is set to Alt + Z. Rotations where I use a "trash" profile I put in rotation 3 and set it to Alt + C.
> 
> That way you can easily switch between which rotation you need. For example on Yor'sahj I start on the boss with the PVE single target rotation, when the black slime is up and all the adds spawn I hit Alt + Z and it instantly switches to the AoE rotation, and once all the adds are dead I hit Alt + X again to go back to the single target rotation.
> 
> I could add chain lightning to a keybind but the AoE rotation also will use the magma totem and I use the keybind to place earthquake instead.
> 
> It could be technically possible to program everything into one profile and I have seen other profile writers do things like that but personally I like to have seperate rotations that are user activated. There are a few reasons, one is to keep each profile code clean and simple and also to provide a consistent way for me to be able to "play" all the different classes and specs I use. As a dps I usually only want to do 3 rotations - all out single target using all dps cooldowns - or single target but holding back the major cooldowns and saving them - or multi target aoe. This way whether I play mage or priest or warrior or anything I just have 3 simple rotations to cover each situation with the same keybinds to activate them.
> 
> Even if it is programmed all into one profile you still need to press some key to switch between aoe or single target or to use dps cooldowns. Easiest just to use the built in multi rotation switching that PQR offers and then I can save keybinds like shift and control in the profile for special abilities.
> ...



Okay, now I feel slightly retarded. No idea why or how I possible could have missed it, but I always though there were only 1 elemental dps profile ( the pve single target one) but when I saw in the rotation editor I saw that there were AOE there, so I just though that there were some way to initiate the aoe mode with a button or similar. 

Sorry for the retardness and thanks for a fulfilling answer!

And I very much agree with you on the different profiles for different causes. I prefer the way you already do it.

----------


## MastaRage

> I am working on setting up a better system for my profiles to make it easier for everyone to get the latest updates. Should be ready sometime soon.


If possible, can you added a line of text with the date last updated next to the profiles in your first post, until you set up this better system. 

And also on that note I suggest you try out svn and use a text file download method just like bu_ba has in his signature, or similiarly use the .xml file update method that is inside PQR Rotation Editor already.

----------


## cahe

Sheepmoon can u told me how add manual burn cd to your Firemage rotation?

----------


## Waffle

Absolutely _incredible_ work Sheep, all the profiles of yours that I have tried are top notch. Some more rep coming your way, and a donation once I get my paycheck. Thanks for all the hard work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Same as waffle, donation once paycheck arrives and +rep when I've spread around enough! ^^

----------


## xLegendx

Thanks for the updates Sheep,
Any chance of making a Warlock PvP profile?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

One problem with the PvE Holy Paladin profile, not sure if it's a bug or not but like when someone is really low it uses Hand of Protection (Old BoP aka Bubble) on that target and gets stuck I have to disable the profile and press escape to cancel it from pressing Hand of Protection and then.. renable profile.

----------


## Meatglue

Shadow Priest PvP profile is good but needs dispel protection and offense dispels like ice shield etc..

----------


## KillianD

@Sheep or someone who can help. 
For your Shadow PvE Profile can you help me out but telling me how to add ~ Use Mind Sear when Left Shift key is down.

----------


## daveyboyuk

hey sheep been using ur demo profile and noticed something

if im smashing a training dummy i noticed it likes to use life tap a lot which is fine but it occured to me that its not using mortal coil to regain health i dunno if it has been coded into the profile but it might be nice even in a raid situation to include it for a free heal at say 50%hp to take away a little strain from healers im guessing bosses will be immune to the fear effect but i think u still get the heal from it

----------


## Shamrockstar

@ sheep, I noticed you have as many posts as rep (102) and it just looks funky, +5 for your profiles!

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron gave me this code for Polymorph, I think you should add it to your Mage PvP profiles. Ran out of hot keys to use for things like Ring of Frost, not sure what I will change that one too haha.



```
if not polyfunctions then

  function BeingTarget(t)
    if UnitIsUnit("target",t) then return true end
    for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers(), 1 do
      local member = "party"..tostring(i)
      if UnitIsUnit(member.."target",t) then return true end
    end
  end

  function CanbeCC(t)
    local debuff = { 118, 90337, 82676, 49203, 1499, 51514, 6770, 20066, 19386, 5484, 6358, 
                     8122, 5782, 2094, 33786, 605, 19503 }
    if not  HaveDebuff(t,debuff,1) 
    and not BeingTarget(t) 
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
    and UnitCanAttack("player",t) 
    and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(118)),t) == 1 
    then return true end
  end

  polyfunctions = true

end

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
  if CanbeCC("mouseover") then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover" return true 
  elseif CanbeCC("focus") then PQR_CustomTarget = "focus" return true 
  else 
    for n=1,GetNumArenaOpponents() do
      if CanbeCC("arena"..n) then PQR_CustomTarget = "arena"..n return true end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## wrnz

Hey Sheepmoon  :Smile: .. Once again thanks alot for the Paladin profile. I got a question about Divine Purpose sometimes i don't see it use the procs for it. I might be wrong just letting u know.

----------


## Zyraxian

I haven't tried the healer profiles yet. Do they automatically choose which person in the party to heal, or do you have to mouseover, etc?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

They automatically do, but I wouldn't mind mouseover  :Smile:  because I'm mainly a paladin (Main tank healer) and want it to only heal who I choose.

----------


## Zyraxian

I want to use it for multiboxing, so having it automatically choose whoever is the lowest health is awesome for me! Now I can just pay attention to positioning and not standing in fire, etc lol

----------


## Voli

Sheep, for balance druid. can it be adapted to work with soul of the forest instead of incarnation?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Sheep, for balance druid. can it be adapted to work with soul of the forest instead of incarnation?


Why would you want that though? Most sites including EJ agrees Incarnation is the best to use.

----------


## Meatglue

Any chance of monk profiles? Mist specifically, can't find a good one to use right now haha. idTip isn't working out too well for Nova's.

----------


## endersblade

> Any chance of monk profiles? Mist specifically, can't find a good one to use right now haha. idTip isn't working out too well for Nova's.


Same here. The WW profiles lock up the UI for some reason, and the MW profiles...I'm not entirely sure what the thought process is on those O_o. Maybe I'm completely ignorant of the spec or something, but they really don't seem to function properly for me. Don't know how to explain it...they just OOM in seconds, even when canceling casts on people who don't need healing.

----------


## Meatglue

> Same here. The WW profiles lock up the UI for some reason, and the MW profiles...I'm not entirely sure what the thought process is on those O_o. Maybe I'm completely ignorant of the spec or something, but they really don't seem to function properly for me. Don't know how to explain it...they just OOM in seconds, even when canceling casts on people who don't need healing.


I talked to Bubba, his monk profiles are outdated and are in the queue for repair. I am digging Sheepmoon's pvp style in his profiles. Let's hope Sheep's queue is high for monk. :P

----------


## endersblade

> I talked to Bubba, his monk profiles are outdated and are in the queue for repair. I am digging Sheepmoon's pvp style in his profiles. Let's hope Sheep's queue is high for monk. :P


Right on, thanks for the update :-P

I guess I'm putting my monk on the backburner for now. I only have the gear for MW at the moment, and really don't feel like taking the time to farm/pay for a BM set lol. I'm not a DPS player, so I'm really only interested in MW and BM. And without gear, that leaves me with just MW to play lol. Looking forward to the updates for sure!

----------


## jyggns

Anyone got a link for an enhancement shaman profile? Can't really find it. Tryed to figure out how to make one on my own, but I guess I'm not skilled enough to do that ;-).

----------


## endersblade

> Anyone got a link for an enhancement shaman profile? Can't really find it. Tryed to figure out how to make one on my own, but I guess I'm not skilled enough to do that ;-).


Obviously didn't look very hard, this thread is like 3 down from this one lol.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## Ninjaderp

The laziness of people registering at this site is astonishing, yet nice of you to post the link :3

----------


## ziggar

Will donate when i can, looking good.

----------


## freaki

How we looking on the 90 shadow priest pve rotation sheepmoon?
the 5.04 one is still working ok but lacking halo etc.
keep up the good work.

----------


## Tanzor

Could someone tell me how to add Elemental Blast To the rotation?
It's used whenever its not on cooldown  :Smile:  
Elemental shaman

----------


## royoneal213

Regarding the Demo Warlock Profile, great work! Especially dodging the cap by weaving demonic form. I am concerned, however, about the hard-cast soulfire after Molten Core procs are gone. I guess it registers that a proc is still there and precasts? I'm not sure, really. Other than that it looks great.

Maybe there is a way to set a rule for # of stacks of MC procs or something. Anyway, what I'm doing right now is just using a /stopcasting macro and since I know when to use it it's not a big loss, but still worries me and kind of frustrating watching for it haha. Solid profiles all around, nonetheless. +Rep!

Edit: Subscribed to post.

----------


## ls1001

Loving your sub rogue pve profile!! Is there any way to incorporate Crimson Tempest (ID: 121411) into the rotation?? Napkin math has it doing more than eviscerate

----------


## Decaed

> Regarding the Demo Warlock Profile, great work! Especially dodging the cap by weaving demonic form. I am concerned, however, about the hard-cast soulfire after Molten Core procs are gone. I guess it registers that a proc is still there and precasts? I'm not sure, really. Other than that it looks great.
> 
> Maybe there is a way to set a rule for # of stacks of MC procs or something. Anyway, what I'm doing right now is just using a /stopcasting macro and since I know when to use it it's not a big loss, but still worries me and kind of frustrating watching for it haha. Solid profiles all around, nonetheless. +Rep!
> 
> Edit: Subscribed to post.


I was having the same issue, so I had to adjust the code myself. The profile, for whatever reason, always casts a second soul fire even after MC has dropped off, so this code will only start casting SF when there is at least 2 stacks of MC (because it will always cast a second - that way you'll never hard cast it)



```

if UnitBuffID("player",122355)and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 122355)) >= 2and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6353)) < 1and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1then return trueend 


```

If you need help to update the code, let me know and I'll upload mine for you. As long as that's cool with Sheep.  :Smile:

----------


## royoneal213

> I was having the same issue, so I had to adjust the code myself. The profile, for whatever reason, always casts a second soul fire even after MC has dropped off, so this code will only start casting SF when there is at least 2 stacks of MC (because it will always cast a second - that way you'll never hard cast it)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player",122355)and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 122355)) >= 2and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6353)) < 1and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1then return trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid! Thanks! +Rep  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Sheep, was wondering if you were thinking about implementing any of the new talents to the profiles, such as Natures Vigil or Dream of Cenarius for your Boomkin-profile, something that makes it tell which talent you are using at the moment, and use it.

----------


## Xound

Is there a guide on the basics of editing these rotations? 

I'd like to implement Death Strike when Glyph of Dark Succor is active, mainly at the start of the rotation when HP is less than say 80%, are things like that possible with this coding?

Or, using Soul Reaper @ 35% etc.

Sorry for 101 questions  :Frown:  I was googling around but haven't found anything interesting.

----------


## daveyboyuk

imdasandman and kinkehs profiles both have soul reaper but they dont work for some reason  :Frown:

----------


## Kinkeh

> imdasandman and kinkehs profiles both have soul reaper but they dont work for some reason


Mine is only used on actual raid bosses(so wouldn't on quest mobs/dungeon mobsw) and when their HP is bellow 35%.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Has anyone else been having problems with all resto shaman profiles? Not just sheepmoon even sheurons and veu's resto profiles i've tried.

They're all giving me a invalid target error and spams it constantly with you being unable to do anything

If anyone could help i'd really really appreciate it!
Thanks <3

----------


## OTTQ

same here man



> Has anyone else been having problems with all resto shaman profiles? Not just sheepmoon even sheurons and veu's resto profiles i've tried.
> 
> They're all giving me a invalid target error and spams it constantly with you being unable to do anything
> 
> If anyone could help i'd really really appreciate it!
> Thanks <3

----------


## NoNamanator

Any possible way to add healing to the boomkin profile? I love it already, tried to do it myself through "guessing/copy pasta" but it didn't work....

I would donate if you added this feature. I would like non stop combat with heals and honestly a more automated AOE support for mushrooms... 

$25 if you can make it happen!  :Smile:

----------


## blaythe

So after reinstalling PQR and trying to "downgrade" to 2.1.8, I can not get the Demo profile to work for more than 30 seconds. It completely freezes my ui and prevents me from casting spells manually. The only way around it is to completely log out.  :Frown:

----------


## pyschoshuriken

> So after reinstalling PQR and trying to "downgrade" to 2.1.8, I can not get the Demo profile to work for more than 30 seconds. It completely freezes my ui and prevents me from casting spells manually. The only way around it is to completely log out.


Yep sam problem here. Anyone have a solution?

----------


## Xound

> Mine is only used on actual raid bosses(so wouldn't on quest mobs/dungeon mobsw) and when their HP is bellow 35%.


I'll give it a go tonight mate, good work.

----------


## Vengfull

getting the same issues with UI freezing up...... anyway round this?

----------


## daveyboyuk

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-bot-292.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

post 4370 may help you out its a fix for sheurons profiles but may work with sheeps

----------


## Bouter

Is it possible to ad sacred shield to the pala ret profile? using the ret trash profile for the daylies and i'm missing it that i doesn't cast sacred shield.

I tryed to do it mysellf but it doesn't work.

Hope you can help me or post a piece of code that can automaticly do that.

I used the search function on the forum to see if there is such of piece of code 

Kind Regards Bouter

Ps
Sorry bad english.

----------


## Thomja

Fory warr works great!!! <33 ty!

+rep

----------


## triggersad

> Has anyone else been having problems with all resto shaman profiles? Not just sheepmoon even sheurons and veu's resto profiles i've tried.
> 
> They're all giving me a invalid target error and spams it constantly with you being unable to do anything
> 
> If anyone could help i'd really really appreciate it!
> Thanks <3


I have been getting the same problem as well, with both shaman healing porfiles sheuron and sm

----------


## Moonst

as for the prob. with invalid target and what not what I found was that if you glyph to be able to cast aoe things such as the glyph to select where to cast concecrate it doesnt recognize the glyph if you remove the glyph it may solve the problem. if you did and still got the prob then I dont know.

----------


## zedyautja

> Has anyone else been having problems with all resto shaman profiles? Not just sheepmoon even sheurons and veu's resto profiles i've tried.
> 
> They're all giving me a invalid target error and spams it constantly with you being unable to do anything
> 
> If anyone could help i'd really really appreciate it!
> Thanks <3


I get the same thing too.

----------


## zedyautja

> as for the prob. with invalid target and what not what I found was that if you glyph to be able to cast aoe things such as the glyph to select where to cast concecrate it doesnt recognize the glyph if you remove the glyph it may solve the problem. if you did and still got the prob then I dont know.


In my case I don't think this fix will work, Glyphs are Astral shift, Windwalk totem, Call of the Elements, Ancestral swiftness, healing tide totem.

I'm going to try and work something out, but don't hold your breaths......

----------


## zedyautja

Ok so if you are getting the invalid target error, make sure you have earthliving weapon on. if you have flametongue (from dps set) then Unleash Elements will fail - causing error!

----------


## kabman

Think you could update the mage profile to use Evoc when they dont have the Evoc Buff?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheep how are you, havent seen you on here for 1 week now 0_o

----------


## freaki

organising a search party for my favourite profile writer:-p

----------


## odano1988

sheepmoon anyway your updating your ele or mage profiles soon?

----------


## chipeat

Sheepmoon is MIA. Come back to us, buddy!

----------


## JIMMYF

Druid Moonkin pvp please give  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

Also hoping he comes back. His profiles are amazing! Especially the PvP ones.

----------


## luburium

*Your profiles are amazing Sheepmoon, I really really want a PvP Druid Resto one :3 Pwetty pwease!*

----------


## Taran32

Come back to us, Sheep! Really hoping you update your PvP profiles for 90!

----------


## Genocyber

Void Shift would be really usefull for priest for arenas  :Smile:

----------


## MyNewName

+rep. Love the mage profiles as well as the resto shaman. Awesome job. 
Now on a negative note. Do you know how long it will take to get the links back up and running.

----------


## vetolavman

Is this bannable? And if not i would really love a boomkin 90 pve one!

----------


## odano1988

anyone here have a working ele sham thats updated for 90?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is this bannable? And if not i would really love a boomkin 90 pve one!


Boomkin-profile is in the first post isnt it? And nobody has been banned solely by using PQR so far as far as I know.

----------


## CharleyWex

Hey SM, 

Great work. I was wondering if it would be possible to get an affliction warlock profile since its currently top dps.

----------


## Taran32

Come back, Sheep! Your PvP profiles have been amazing, but they need some 90 Talent updates. Hope you're able to take car of those soon.

----------


## Meatglue

WTB Sheepmoon's pvp monk profiles asap.

----------


## freaki

come back sheepmoon! your legion of fans need you!

----------


## sotamakkara

Can someone tell how to add use of Death Siphon ability in the frost DK rotation, like use when my HP goes below 50%.

----------


## SourSkittles

Well shows he was last online 4 days ago on his profile so at least he is still alive lmao.. Maybe he will be back fully to update his profiles and such.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

How good was his PvP Hunter Profile?

----------


## barandeniz

Any Holy Paladin BG/arena profiles arround ? i have looked but could not found one yet ?

----------


## Taran32

> How good was his PvP Hunter Profile?


Pretty damn good. I had to update it for Glaive Toss though. It comes ready for the talents pre-90, so you need to add whichever 90 talents you decide to use yourself.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> Pretty damn good. I had to update it for Glaive Toss though. It comes ready for the talents pre-90, so you need to add whichever 90 talents you decide to use yourself.


Is it smart? like can it help you in arena and duels.

----------


## imdasandman

> Can someone tell how to add use of Death Siphon ability in the frost DK rotation, like use when my HP goes below 50%.


Better solution is to use death pact manually via a macro. Death siphon requires using a rune which is a dps loss

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Taran32

> Is it smart? like can it help you in arena and duels.


There were a number of PvP profiles that people used all the way to 2.2k in RBGs last season. I'm not sure about Arena, but I know a number of people used some of the Cata ones for Rateds. YOu'll have to test it out yourself (remember to add whatever 90 talent you want) and see if it works for you.

----------


## Alan491

as daveyboyuk said sheepmoon,your shadow pve profile is solid with no lag or errors( just did 64k dps on lfr ultraxion)

----------


## freaki

Sheepmoon can you give us any sign that you are still making profiles?
or have you taken a break?
cheers

----------


## WTFever

> Is it smart? like can it help you in arena and duels.


It is awesome for arena IF you add Stampede to it to burst at 70%

----------


## cxrchronix

Hello SM, I really enjoy the Frost PvP for mage! I was wondering with the new patch coming. Could you add a option to cast "Incanter's Ward". Reason behind this is they are nerfing mage armor & Ice Barrier, So I think Incanter's Ward is now a must for pvp.

Notes here : Patch 5.1 PTR Patch Notes

Mage (Forums / Skills / Talent Calculator)
A new Minor Glyph has been added: Discreet Magic. This glyph prevents Nether Tempest, Living Bomb, Frost Bomb, Arcane Barrage, and Inferno Blast from affecting targets more than 5 yards away from the primary target.
Water Elemental
New Pet Ability: Water Jet. Water Jet channels a jet of frigid water at the target, dealing Frost damage over 4 seconds. Frostbolts cast by the pet's owner that hit the target while it is being blasted with icy water will grant a charge of Fingers of Frost. This ability has a 24 sec cooldown (shared with Freeze) and a 1 second cast time.
Mage Armor now reduces the duration of harmful Magic effects by 25% (was 35%).
The damage absorbed by Ice Barrier has been reduced by 25%.
Pyroblast now has a 3 second cooldown.
Ring of Frost and Deep Freeze now have a 45 second cooldown (was 30 seconds).
Combustion's periodic damage is now based only on the current Ignite, instead of both Ignite and Pyroblast. Damage has been increased to bring it up to approximately the same level as before.
Blazing Speed may now be triggered after recieving damage in any amount.
The mana cost of Spellsteal has been increased to 21% of base mana (was 7%).
Fixed an issue with Glyph of Icy Veins that could prevent all three bolts from firing.
Fixed an issue with Glyph of Icy Veins that could prevent the affected abilities from doing the correct damage.

----------


## Taran32

I think Sheep might be leveling his toons or something. Haven't heard from him in forever.

----------


## barandeniz

Where are you sheep -_-

----------


## Ninjaderp

He's just a chicken! (Sheep sheep sheep sheep)  :Wink:

----------


## Rezlol

Hey Sheepmoon, I just wanted to say that your Frost Mage PvP Profile is really great! I can focus on other things like keeping people from capping a flag, or going after healers much easier now thanks to you  :Smile:

----------


## blazeunt

Great job on your profiles, Sheep. I've only used your Shadow Priest profile, and I haven't found one that works better.
Here is a screencap of an Elegon kill, I'm 2nd in DPS using your profile.

Keep up the great work!

----------


## tripptrapp

where the hell has sheep gone. can anyone update these for current patch?

----------


## blaythe

I have a really weird feeling that Sheepmoon became Soapbox.

----------


## Kinky

@blazeunt: My Shadow Profile has been updated for Mists of Pandaria since I came back, easily pulling 130k DPS on Elegon.  :Smile:

----------


## trinchen

anybody know of a good pve resto druid profile for some reason sheeps has started making me drop frame rate significantly

----------


## Damned1

> I get the same thing too.


It happens when you don't have resto weapon enhancement and the profile uses unleash elements.

----------


## MyNewName

I have used both SP profiles. Mentals freezes on me constantly. But when it is running they both pull good dps. What I really want to see is who can make a viable Mistweaver raiding profile.

----------


## EvoDragon

I am new to PQR and how i use them on PQR

----------


## Vinshom

> I am new to PQR and how i use them on PQR


1- There will file named profile in your desktop or where ever you saved your PQR or updated, open that file (Profile) look for the class you want and drop the profile there.
2- Close the files and open PQR.
3- Bind your keys and use the key you binded in game to activate it.
4- Remember PQR will not work in 64bit WoW.

----------


## symrac

There is a problem with the SM-PaladinHoly-PVE after some time the game freezes spells and need to restart the game. How can I fix that?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> There is a problem with the SM-PaladinHoly-PVE after some time the game freezes spells and need to restart the game. How can I fix that?


Hi! As Sheepmoon havent posted on the forums for over a month or two now I doubt he'll come to help you on the matter, have you tried Team Nova's holy paladin-profile?

----------


## MyNewName

SM.. You got PVP Mage profile problems. BOTH of them will not work unless you use Blink. And once Blink is off CD it stops working until you blink again... ITS FCKN CRZY

----------


## Vinshom

> SM.. You got PVP Mage profile problems. BOTH of them will not work unless you use Blink. And once Blink is off CD it stops working until you blink again... ITS FCKN CRZY


Gabbz frost mage one is working fine and if you want to use SM get Gabbz copy his blink fix and put it in SM's profile that will fix the problem it did for me. Gabbz profile is awesome.

----------


## K-Z

PVP mage profiles are crazy now, nothing compared as how good was in the lasted version. Especially fire pvp, can u plz update this profiles. ty

----------


## Ninjaderp

> PVP mage profiles are crazy now, nothing compared as how good was in the lasted version. Especially fire pvp, can u plz update this profiles. ty


If you check how long it was since Sheepmoon was active here its safe to say you're better off editing the profile yourself than waiting for him to return.

----------


## K-Z

> If you check how long it was since Sheepmoon was active here its safe to say you're better off editing the profile yourself than waiting for him to return.


yeah u right, but i am rly noob at this thing, tryng to undestand some , but idk. u have some guide or soemthing i cpuld look at?

----------


## Ninjaderp

No I have no such knowledge myself, but you could go ahead and ask in the main PQR-thread, lots of smart people there ^^

----------


## Vinshom

> No I have no such knowledge myself, but you could go ahead and ask in the main PQR-thread, lots of smart people there ^^


Look for Gabbz frost mage one click on ability editor copy his Blink and put it in SM, boom ur SM will work.

I also have have the fix for the shadow priest pvp one, message me if u want it.

----------


## Taran32

For those having issues with these profiles after 5.1, you need to search the main PQR thread from page 429 onwards for the fix. A lot of them were simply deleting some old Spell IDs from some of the abilities, namely the ones that included the lists of snares. 

It's a hassle for me to post those fixes here, or PM them to people individually, so please head to the main PQR thread if you want Sheep's Profiles to work post 5.1. There's a fix for Moonkin, Shadow Priest, Hunter, and Mage to name a few. Have fun.

----------


## ac230v

Need macro for warrior profile mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap
Macro from 11 page didnt work

----------


## failroad

> Need macro for warrior profile mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap
> Macro from 11 page didnt work


I make dreams come true. Check my sig.

----------


## Vinshom

Fixed!! SM Shadow Priest ShadowPriest.zip

Please rep me so I can be happy.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Vinshom, what have you fixed?

----------


## Vinshom

> Hey Vinshom, what have you fixed?


I posted the fix here in post #6510 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-bot-434.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Vinshom

Fire and Frost (PVP) Mage.zip

Credit goes to Gabzz's tips for this fix.

----------


## Skynet251

hey you, I'm looking for a profile for dudu feral pvp.
I do not find the current profile.
I found some old profile but not ready for download are: (
can someone send me a link, Maybe for a profile that would be nice.
greet skynet251

----------


## Vinshom

> hey you, I'm looking for a profile for dudu feral pvp.
> I do not find the current profile.
> I found some old profile but not ready for download are: (
> can someone send me a link, Maybe for a profile that would be nice.
> greet skynet251


Click on back page and look for Cokx and Failroad profiles, Cokx is tested and free while failroad is private, whisper Coks he is a nice person and will message you back asap.

----------


## Skynet251

thanks for the quick response.
Great forum, I love it!

----------


## leonel916

anyone could share a pvp warlock file? desto or demon?

----------


## Ultro

> Fire and Frost (PVP) Mage.zip
> 
> Credit goes to Gabzz's tips for this fix.


Problem. When you push button Shift, at the same time there is a blink and frost Elem.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Can anyone help me with swiftmend in the resto druid profile? It only seems to cast when I have rejuvenation on ME, and not an injured player.

----------


## Ninjaderp

@TheGreatRowaH I would suggest you try the Nova ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles) Resto-druid profile as an alternative until you get that solved, its great and keeps getting better!

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

yeah, it's just that nova's doesn't do too well with clearcasts, tranquility, and tree of life. Sheepmoon is flawless in other regards, just the swiftmend issue bugs me.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh, I see. Maybe something odd in his "Swiftmend Spam"-ability? Is it in the AoE-portion of the profile I assume?

Swiftmend code: 



> if members[1].HP < 95
> and GetSpellCooldown(18562) == 0 then
> 
> if HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,774,0,"PLAYER")
> or HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,8936,0,"PLAYER")
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> return true
> end
> ...


Swiftmend spam code:



> local Rejuv = UnitBuffID("player", 774, "player")
> local Reg = UnitBuffID("player", 8936, "player")
> local CanMend = 1
> 
> if Rejuv == nil and Reg == nil then
> CanMend = 0
> end
> 
> if CanMend ~= nil then
> ...


Would changing "Player" to "Unit" work? Im just taking a wild guess here, thinking maybe it considers other party-members as Units since you are "Player".

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

> Would changing "Player" to "Unit" work? Im just taking a wild guess here, thinking maybe it considers other party-members as Units since you are "Player".



Tested, changed 

if HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,774,0,"PLAYER")
or HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,8936,0,"PLAYER") 

to

if HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,774,0,"unit")
or HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,8936,0,"unit")

and it didn't work. The player one works fine when I have a rejuvenation on me though.

----------


## expunge

Just put a check to see if it's not on you and cast anyways.

----------


## Papirico

You don't know any good Shadow Priest rotations?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> You don't know any good Shadow Priest rotations?


Yes, here's the best I know of:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

----------


## rulyraven

REP+++ - could u make a monk tank one ? plz

----------


## Ninjaderp

rulyraven - sheepmoon is no longer on ownedcore since some time, you should try rubim or kuukuu's brewmaster-profiles.

----------


## wanted77

having no probs with the fire pvp mage profile, but wanted to try frost, and it doesnt even kick in (tried starting with a living bomb, another spell etc)
it doesnt self buff with armor like the fire one does.
any thoughts...? tried shutting down pqr and wow, cache clean etc, but everytime i relaunch fire it works perfetly, frost one just doesnt want to start at all....

----------


## Taran32

> having no probs with the fire pvp mage profile, but wanted to try frost, and it doesnt even kick in (tried starting with a living bomb, another spell etc)
> it doesnt self buff with armor like the fire one does.
> any thoughts...? tried shutting down pqr and wow, cache clean etc, but everytime i relaunch fire it works perfetly, frost one just doesnt want to start at all....


The problem is the profiles (especially the Mage ones) are outdated, and many of us have had to apply edits to them (removals of old spell Ids/ additions of new ones, etc.) to keep them working. 

I've PMed you both Fire and Frost PvP profiles with the necessary edits, but keep in mind that when 5.2 hits on the 5th, these will probably need more fixes if Blizzard changes anything.

----------


## wanted77

> The problem is the profiles (especially the Mage ones) are outdated, and many of us have had to apply edits to them (removals of old spell Ids/ additions of new ones, etc.) to keep them working. 
> 
> I've PMed you both Fire and Frost PvP profiles with the necessary edits, but keep in mind that when 5.2 hits on the 5th, these will probably need more fixes if Blizzard changes anything.


Excellent, many thanks for your reply and time spent on this for me Taran, people like you who treat people with kindness and help deserve more rep! +++++REP!!!
/hug

----------


## Taran32

> Excellent, many thanks for your reply and time spent on this for me Taran, people like you who treat people with kindness and help deserve more rep! +++++REP!!!
> /hug


No problem, man  :Smile: . Glad I could help.

----------


## Jooknow

> No problem, man . Glad I could help.


Could I get the same PM'd to me?

----------


## Tosterrorer

can some1 re upload pqr 2.18 verion or somting on 5.0.5? ty

----------


## messycan

is this 5.4 pvp friendly?
Frost mage

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dude check when Sheepmoon was last online, and even the latest post should tell you that  :Big Grin:

----------

